# *** Score my buck thread ***



## King

Instead of creating a thousand 'score my buck' threads and them clogging up the Bowhunting forum, please post your pictures here to give the membership an opportunity to score them. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## elliottw

I'll go!


----------



## concepthomes1

156-1/2


----------



## kujo1978

160 all day - virtually no deductions.


----------



## Flatcoats

kujo1978 said:


> 160 all day - virtually no deductions.


He has side to side deductions on his 1s, 2s, and 4s. I would say mid/high 150s gross, net mid 140s, very nice deer.


----------



## TDMBear

I'll play too. I think this is a great idea.


----------



## iccyman001

130 gross? I know net will be worse


----------



## ridgerunner1

nothing worth posting yet.. but great idea!!


----------



## Saskatchewkiller

What about him?


----------



## kujo1978

Flatcoats said:


> He has side to side deductions on his 1s, 2s, and 4s. I would say mid/high 150s gross, net mid 140s, very nice deer.


Could not agree more about the side-to-side deductions in the G1s, G2s, and G4s, but still pretty clean. I could be convinced it nets high 140s. Great buck overall.


----------



## bigbuck28

iccyman001 said:


> 130 gross? I know net will be worse


165"


----------



## BLan

Put it up and people still don't pay attention to it. I hope people will begin to use this.


----------



## k.brink

Girrr my pic won't load!! Lol


----------



## K2man

Nice bucks so far!


----------



## rlsbowhunt

heres one


----------



## BowTechForever

Meet Oswald


----------



## hunter97

All the same buck


----------



## Master Chief

Well heck since there's a thread for it. My guess on this one is high 30's? Higher, lower?





Hunter97-your deer looks 125ish to me


----------



## Master Chief

iccyman001 said:


> 130 gross? I know net will be worse


140's, but may be less. Got a front view?


----------



## wvbowhunter.

Master Chief that deer looks 140's deffintly bigger than 130 id say 140 net at least if not bigger.. awesome looking deer.


----------



## reaper159

Here is one.....trash throws me off.


----------



## reaper159

Here is another....he grew quite a bit since these pics. I just don't have recent ones on my phone.


----------



## k.brink

OK the big ones a nine and the smaller one is a 8 any guesses ?


----------



## rfeather

I'm guessing 135?


----------



## BuckSlayerWells

Graveyard buck. 140


----------



## PAdorn

elliottw said:


> I'll go!


Mid 150s


----------



## PAdorn

Master Chief said:


> Well heck since there's a thread for it. My guess on this one is high 30's? Higher, lower?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter97-your deer looks 125ish to me


I'm thinking 140s. That's a nice buck MC


----------



## eclarsen

I believe these are the same guy 9 months apart.

Never seen him in the flesh.


----------



## jeff25

Older pic, just curious what everyone thinks he will go


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Alright I'll bite...


----------



## Illinois59

Score it!


----------



## hunter97




----------



## HoosierArcher88

I may be way off base here, but i'd guess 140's...but I'd agree that that's the same deer 


eclarsen said:


> View attachment 2016230
> View attachment 2016231
> 
> 
> I believe these are the same guy 9 months apart.
> 
> Never seen him in the flesh.


----------



## hunter97

Same deer as above but I finally got more pictures last night.


----------



## SWIFFY

eclarsen said:


> View attachment 2016230
> View attachment 2016231
> 
> 
> I believe these are the same guy 9 months apart.
> 
> Never seen him in the flesh.


That is awesome! Him for sure! id say mid 150's... VERY COOL PICS!


----------



## Vabaseball10

These are the same deer and the only two I have of him. In the second picture its obvious but he's the harder one to see on the right.


----------



## chasin'-game

What do you guys think? And do you guys think the 3rd picture is the same deer?


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Nice looking bucks on this sticky! Chasin' the 3rd pic is def the same buck. As for score, idk...lol I'm no bueno at scoring on the hoof, hence why I've posted pics on this thread too lol.


----------



## yidava25

eclarsen said:


> View attachment 2016230
> View attachment 2016231
> 
> 
> I believe these are the same guy 9 months apart.
> 
> Never seen him in the flesh.


145+


----------



## yidava25

chasin'-game said:


> What do you guys think? And do you guys think the 3rd picture is the same deer?
> View attachment 2016885
> View attachment 2016886


135ish


----------



## hoyt_shoo2er

Up for scoring!


----------



## hunter97

Booner!


----------



## Nelson2408

What yaall think he will score


----------



## hoyt_shoo2er

130-135


----------



## yidava25

Nelson2408 said:


> View attachment 2019073
> 
> 
> What yaall think he will score


Maybe 130


----------



## HoosierArcher88

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Alright I'll bite...
> View attachment 2016352
> 
> View attachment 2016351
> 
> View attachment 2016350


No input yet but I'll take my own stab at it to intrigue some discussion. I'm guessing/hoping this guy will be in the ball park of 145ish inches.


----------



## yidava25

HoosierArcher88 said:


> No input yet but I'll take my own stab at it to intrigue some discussion. I'm guessing/hoping this guy will be in the ball park of 145ish inches.


He's got a lot going on for sure, I'd say he will just barely break 140". He doesn't have any especially weak points but nothing is above average for his frame either.

How about these guys?
(Fun guessing when you can't see his head, isn't it?)



And to test your skills with one I know the score of:


----------



## TDMBear

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Alright I'll bite...
> View attachment 2016352
> 
> View attachment 2016351
> 
> View attachment 2016350


I'm going to guess around 140. Definitely a nice buck in my eyes.


----------



## Judge10

&


----------



## DrenalinHntr

I'll play. Southern MD 9pt. I think around 120ish, what do you think?


----------



## DrenalinHntr

This is the buck I shot last year. 19.5 at his widest.


----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP

if you email your picture of your buck to http://community.deergear.com/ScoreYourBuck they will within a few days email you the score and score sheet, it will give you a ballpark score


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Thanks TDMBear and yidava, I guess I was close lol. He appears to only be 3.5 in my eyes. Who knows, he may survive the upcoming season and elements and blow up into something special next year.


----------



## HoosierArcher88

yidava25 said:


> He's got a lot going on for sure, I'd say he will just barely break 140". He doesn't have any especially weak points but nothing is above average for his frame either.
> 
> How about these guys?
> (Fun guessing when you can't see his head, isn't it?)
> 
> 
> 
> And to test your skills with one I know the score of:


Wow Idk it's because it's soo close to the cam or what, but the dear on the hoof has some mass! As for the deer taking a dirt nap, 120inches??


----------



## HoosierArcher88

hunter97 said:


> Same deer as above but I finally got more pictures last night.


150-160" range. Idk, but that is a stud and a half, a shooter in my book.


----------



## yidava25

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Wow Idk it's because it's soo close to the cam or what, but the dear on the hoof has some mass! As for the deer taking a dirt nap, 120inches??


The dead one grossed just over 130"


----------



## Vabaseball10

I'd say maybe gross 130 maybe less and net much less maybe 110



Judge10 said:


> &


----------



## HoosierArcher88

yidava25 said:


> The dead one grossed just over 130"


Gotcha, congrats on a nice deer.


----------



## rebelxt

Any ideas?


----------



## hoyt_shoo2er

Check this one out! Wowzers!!!!


















I'm seeing inches!!?? What he could be in another year or two...can I wait that long!


----------



## yidava25

rebelxt said:


> Any ideas?


119 3/8.


----------



## yidava25

hoyt_shoo2er said:


> Check this one out! Wowzers!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing inches!!?? What he could be in another year or two...can I wait that long!


That's a gnarly, messy one... 150ish? He doesn't have much of a spread but that's really the least important measurement.


----------



## hoyt_shoo2er

yidava25 said:


> That's a gnarly, messy one... 150ish? He doesn't have much of a spread but that's really the least important measurement.


Yup...mass, trash, mass, trash!!! Did I say mass and trash? I sure hope I don't see him much cause I can't wait to see next year! The booner I posted in the same field makes it easier to pass....but what a cool buck!


----------



## Easttnhunter01

*10 pt*

Buck I had on camera last year I called drifter, got killed before season by some poacher. Pretty good one for east tn, score?


----------



## yidava25

Easttnhunter01 said:


> Buck I had on camera last year I called drifter, got killed before season by some poacher. Pretty good one for east tn, score?


Um... 135" maybe?


----------



## Easttnhunter01

I figured 145 I may be way off


----------



## yidava25

I'm used to 200-250 lb bucks so it's hard for me to say


----------



## RobbyE

yidava25 said:


> Um... 135" maybe?


I don't think you are way off, I get 140.


----------



## Easttnhunter01

Yeah 150lb deer where I'm from I'd big


----------



## C_McK

What would you score these 3 bucks? First two are buddies 









This is the one on the right again.









Then there is this guy


----------



## yidava25

105, 115, and 130


----------



## fromthedepths

eclarsen said:


> View attachment 2016230
> View attachment 2016231
> 
> 
> I believe these are the same guy 9 months apart.
> 
> Never seen him in the flesh.


No way ,at least 3 years between them


----------



## ISU_Hunter

Eight pointer. Thoughts?


----------



## yidava25

ISU_Hunter said:


> View attachment 2021170
> View attachment 2021172
> View attachment 2021174
> View attachment 2021175
> Eight pointer. Thoughts?


132"


----------



## ISU_Hunter

Here's another one. Pictures are foggy so you have to look close. Has some killer brows that's for sure. Too bad the pictures are terrible.


----------



## C_McK

fromthedepths said:


> No way ,at least 3 years between them


One is in Feb way after the rut when he is not swollen. Next one is heat of rut and swoll out of his mind. Another summer feeding bigger plus testosterone pumping. Ya I'd say same buck and awesome that it's the same camera angle.


----------



## yidava25

ISU_Hunter said:


> View attachment 2021184
> View attachment 2021186
> Here's another one. Pictures are foggy so you have to look close. Has some killer brows that's for sure. Too bad the pictures are terrible.


140-145


----------



## Boilers

Never had him scored, though someone gave me an estimation once. Thats a standard 2"x 3.5" business card for reference.


----------



## hunter97

^^ 141


----------



## Creefer17

What about this guy??


----------



## yidava25

Boilers: 140

Creefer: 135


----------



## Boilers

Yikes. That's significantly lower... 

Still think he is only 141"?


----------



## yidava25

Ok, 153 is my final offer


----------



## Boilers

lol my inspector who is apparently an avid hunter and an official scorer guessed 163", but who knows. I need to either get him scored or do it myself.


----------



## yidava25

If you can do addition and have a flexible tape measure it's not difficult. Google it. 
I've been further off than that before but 163 sounds quite generous.


----------



## Boilers

Yeah I'm not saying anybody is wrong at all. I really just don't know. I will say that the deer has more mass than the pictures show. I have good sized hands and I can barely get my hand around the bases. I'll look into scoring him myself. I just might struggle with the main bean circumference (mass) measurements, considering this guy has more points on his right side. I may have to watch a few more YouTube videos!


----------



## ISU_Hunter

Here is another


----------



## yidava25

ISU_Hunter said:


> Here is another
> View attachment 2021829
> View attachment 2021831
> View attachment 2021833


That's a nice one... Probably go 155


----------



## ISU_Hunter

Thanks yidava. Best one i've gotten on camera so far this year. Would you agree that he is somewhat mature?


----------



## ISU_Hunter

Lets see what you think on these two bucks... I know the score of both. The top two pictures are one buck and the bottom three is a different buck.

#1












Bad pictures but take a stab at it for fun.
#2


----------



## Easttnhunter01

Can't tell about the top one but I'd guess the bottom one to be 143" idk really is it a 9pt or a 10pt?


----------



## yidava25

Yeah I would guess that he's at least 3.5 but more likely 4.5. 

Hooo boy you're setting me up now. Ok here goes...

#1- 151"
#2- 142"

Where are these deer from? I'm used to northern Alberta deer so sometimes racks on southern bucks look a lot bigger than they are to me.


----------



## JWilson90

What you guys think. 130-140??


----------



## yidava25

JWilson90 said:


> What you guys think. 130-140??


Yes


----------



## ISU_Hunter

yidava25 said:


> Yeah I would guess that he's at least 3.5 but more likely 4.5.
> 
> Hooo boy you're setting me up now. Ok here goes...
> 
> #1- 151"
> #2- 142"
> 
> Where are these deer from? I'm used to northern Alberta deer so sometimes racks on southern bucks look a lot bigger than they are to me.


These are all Iowa deer, so they definitely aren't dainty little things by any means but they aren't pushing 250-300lbs like you probably see either. #1 grossed 168 2/8 and #2 grossed 137 3/8. I don't know if you use net or gross but I figured the pictures for #1 would be a real curve ball for ya.


----------



## yidava25

Wow yeah it's tough to get a bead on the main beams and also deer look bigger from behind so I guess I overcompensated for that lol


----------



## kyepic16




----------



## yidava25

Cool looking buck. Probably gross close to 140 with all those stickers.


----------



## RobbyE

hunter97 said:


> ^^ 141


I was pretty close to this, I came up with 143 gross.


----------



## hunter97

kyepic16 said:


> View attachment 2022100
> View attachment 2022101
> View attachment 2022102
> View attachment 2022103
> View attachment 2022104


You better be shooting him and finding exactly how many points we get!


----------



## kyepic16

I'm planning on it teammate! 

I think hes honestly 6+ years old. Am I fair in aging him that old?

This is him last year during the rut


----------



## yidava25

The rack looks like he could be^


----------



## kp3100

Anyone got an idea on this fella


----------



## kyepic16

I think it'll hit 160s kp if his left side matches his right. Nice deer! Lots of mass between g2-g3 and g3-g4


----------



## DEdestroyer350

.. What do yall think? Its not a monster but its my biggest so far and have always been curious what it would score


----------



## yidava25

Kp- I'll say mid 150s

De- around 105


----------



## BrianD

I'll play


----------



## hunter97

130^


----------



## kyepic16

Nice deer! Id say 115 or so. I killed an 8 just like it a few yesrs ago How big are the G2's? 10-11 inches?


----------



## yidava25

BrianD- 125"


----------



## landon410




----------



## RobbyE

Brian D 131. Do you know what the real score is ?


----------



## BrianD

hunter97 said:


> 130^


Yes, real score was 129 and some change.
10" & 7" tall, 16.5 inches wide.


----------



## yidava25

Landon are those all the same deer


----------



## landon410

First deer I harvested last year, the trail can is my target this season


----------



## yidava25

So I'd say the one you've got there will go about 105", your target buck is probably a 125-130


----------



## KY HELIM




----------



## yidava25

^ 145


----------



## RobbyE

yidava25 said:


> ^ 145



Very cool buck Ky. I'm not seeing quite as many inches though. I get about 133" gross.


----------



## ILBowhunter22

Score and age on these 2 bucks please. I have more pictures and in color but they don't seem to want to upload.


----------



## 3dn4jc

he's over 20 inches wide


----------



## yidava25

ILBowhunter22 said:


> Score and age on these 2 bucks please. I have more pictures and in color but they don't seem to want to upload.


I'll say #1 is a 115" 3.5 year old and #2 is a 130" 4 or 5 year old.


----------



## yidava25

3dn4jc said:


> View attachment 2024417
> he's over 20 inches wide


Beauty, 170+


----------



## Kaizoku

Scouting this morning.


----------



## lungpuncher1

What about this guy?


----------



## yidava25

lungpuncher1 said:


> What about this guy?


130ish


----------



## HoytShooter67

5 Year Old











4 Year Old












3 Year Old


----------



## yidava25

I'll say the 5 year old is gonna go 160+. All really nice deer.


----------



## HoytShooter67

yidava25 said:


> I'll say the 5 year old is gonna go 160+. All really nice deer.


Thank you. I'm doing everything I can to manage my heard. It is starting to pay off.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## hbuscg33

What do you think the age and score of this buck is?


----------



## yidava25

hbuscg33 said:


> What do you think the age and score of this buck is?


Age is hard to say from that angle. He's probably gonna go close to 130


----------



## hbuscg33

Here's another angle.


----------



## yidava25

Well best guess I could give would be that he's 3.5. Head doesn't look like an old deer.


----------



## Easttnhunter01

Easttnhunter01 said:


> Buck I had on camera last year I called drifter, got killed before season by some poacher. Pretty good one for east tn, score?


Bump lets hear some more on this one


----------



## Easttnhunter01

*Score*

Anybody else?


----------



## HoytShooter67

Easttnhunter01 said:


> Anybody else?


I think he will make 140-145 easily. It's hard to say for sure with that angle, but he seems to have some tall sweeping beams.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## arlowe13

So I hunted this 8 pointer last year with no luck, and thankfully he survived and has grown significantly. What is your guys best guess on age? My first guess was 4.5.


----------



## duby8609




----------



## Easttnhunter01

*Score*

Heres a 8 I killed last year I know the score but lets hear wat y'all think


----------



## kycommander

What about these three any guesses?


----------



## hunter97

Easttnhunter01 said:


> Heres a 8 I killed last year I know the score but lets hear wat y'all think


124 3/8


----------



## RobbyE

kycommander said:


> View attachment 2026448
> 
> 
> View attachment 2026447
> 
> 
> View attachment 2026449
> 
> 
> What about these three any guesses?


I get about 150 on #1 and 147 on #3 gross. Kind of tough to get a good look at the second one. All three look pretty good to me.


----------



## PowellSixO

I got within 22 yards of this guy last weekend on the second day of my hunt. A rabbit busted me and I lost my shot opportunity. Pretty disapointing, but extremely exciting at the same time. These pictures were taken through a spotting scope. What do you guys think he scores. When I was 22 yards from him, I'd say he is 28" wide minimum. He's an old buck, and I'd really like to get back on him this weekend. I know his patterns, and I'm expecting another go at him this weekend. So what do you guys think?


----------



## 285pro

What you think?


----------



## pa.hunter

i am thinking 125 -135 what you think


----------



## yidava25

285pro- 130
Pa hunter- 135 for sure


----------



## Bowtech>mathews

Any ideas ? Net ? Gross?


----------



## yidava25

Gross in the 140s. Looks like a mature deer to me.


----------



## HoytShooter67

yidava25 said:


> Gross in the 140s. Looks like a mature deer to me.


This!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzy500

Calhoun county michigan, score??


----------



## muzzy500

132


----------



## Easttnhunter01

hunter97 said:


> 124 3/8



Close, he grossed 132 and net scored 127 7/8


----------



## muzzy500

Lol nice I'm usually right on!! What do you think this guy scores?? Pulled my sd card and he was on it!!


----------



## yidava25

Muzzy- around 145
Nice deer


----------



## Bowhunteron72




----------



## hunter97

^^ hard to tell with the picture but 164


----------



## Kick them up

Ok I'll play. Here is a crappy pic but the best I have so far as I am not going back into check the cam till opening day in a mere 17 days. I hope the next pic will be a still shot with me in it. 

Look at the cedar in the day pic and he is the one I am after. :mg:


----------



## Bowhunteron72

here's another picture of him


----------



## Bowhunteron72

I've got this one on camera too


----------



## muzzy500

I bet he's 174


----------



## RobbyE

pa.hunter said:


> i am thinking 125 -135 what you think


I come up right in the middle 131. Well almost in the middle.


----------



## muzzy500

I'll say 138


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Bowhunteron72 said:


> View attachment 2028719


Somewhere between mid 50 ' s and low 60's but it's hard to tell without a better pic.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Here's one for you guys and to be fair there's 5" u can't see.


----------



## yidava25

^ 165"


----------



## CaptainClutch

Can I post a buck that I shot with my rifle last season? It's my biggest deer to date and would to see if I can get an est. of what it scored....


----------



## hunter97

CaptainClutch said:


> Can I post a buck that I shot with my rifle last season? It's my biggest deer to date and would to see if I can get an est. of what it scored....


Sure!


----------



## CaptainClutch




----------



## CaptainClutch

Here's another pic


----------



## swampdonkeysk

Think he's a booner?


----------



## fire518

120s, maybe low 130s depending if he grows anymore.


----------



## yidava25

CaptainClutch that buck will prob be about 100", congrats!
Swampdonkey, maybe not quite a booner but could be close. Are you in Saskatchewan


----------



## swampdonkeysk

yidava25 said:


> CaptainClutch that buck will prob be about 100", congrats!
> Swampdonkey, maybe not quite a booner but could be close. Are you in Saskatchewan


Yes I am.


----------



## jacobrando

couple tennessee bucks. what yall think??


/Users/user/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2014/Aug 30, 2014_2/image-1.jpeg
/Users/user/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2014/Aug 30, 2014_3/image-2.jpeg


----------



## fire518




----------



## Master Chief

Any guesses? He sure is a slow grower.. See how bulbed and black the tip of his left beam is? I think he will be just shy of 170, but could beat it. Either way he is a true trophy. I have three years of history with him.


----------



## muzzy500

184


----------



## hoytman09

I'm guessing 155


----------



## Bowtech>mathews

Huge 8 point !! ^^


----------



## slazenger28

Tons of pics of this guy. the daylight pics are from early august. The night pic is the latest. Any idea on score? 125-130?


----------



## J. Jamison




----------



## mccoppinb

eclarsen said:


> View attachment 2016230
> View attachment 2016231
> 
> 
> I believe these are the same guy 9 months apart.
> 
> Never seen him in the flesh.


That's one sick picture


----------



## hbuscg33

What do you think this guy will score?


----------



## inthehollar

Anyone have a guess. He's young and I will let him live another year.


----------



## yidava25

hbuscg33 said:


> What do you think this guy will score?


155


----------



## cmcmahan

What's everybody think about this one?


----------



## yidava25

145 at least, that's a great eight


----------



## Mattuz93

what do y'all think he'll go?


----------



## The Educator

*My Friday the 13th Buck*









Took this fellow Friday, December 13th, 2013. Just got him back from the taxidermist. Any guesses on the score?


----------



## yidava25

Mattuz93 said:


> what do y'all think he'll go?


140-145. Looks pretty


----------



## RobbyE

The Educator said:


> View attachment 2033105
> 
> 
> Took this fellow Friday, December 13th, 2013. Just got him back from the taxidermist. Any guesses on the score?


Not sure how to score a double beam. I would assume you score it non typical with the additional beam and points as abnormal points. If that is the case, I come up with 135". Do you know the score?


----------



## ClintC14

Mattuz93 said:


> what do y'all think he'll go?


140-150. First deer I've ever seen wink on camera! lol


----------



## Mattuz93

ClintC14 said:


> 140-150. First deer I've ever seen wink on camera! lol


Haha yea I noticed that also. And you can see some hard horn on the very tip of his right side too


----------



## ridgehunter70

What about this ky freak. I shot his little brother last year thinking it was him. Late eve and in the woods.


----------



## Kick them up

Bad Pic, but he is the one in the upper right of the photo in front of the cedar.


----------



## yidava25

Rwalline said:


> Bad Pic, but he is the one in the upper right of the photo in front of the cedar.
> View attachment 2033596


That frame and those beams could be a 150+ rack but without counting points it's tough to say


----------



## muzzy500

Just pulled my sd card in calhoun county michigan!!


----------



## 4IDARCHER

*Any score guess on my 2 target bucks*

So any ideas on these two?


----------



## JWilson90

4IDARCHER said:


> So any ideas on these two?


Big enough to shoot lol


----------



## RobbyE

ridgehunter70 said:


> What about this ky freak. I shot his little brother last year thinking it was him. Late eve and in the woods.


Definitely a freak in a good way. Hate to even hazard a guess at a score. Score would mean very little to me on this guy, because he is way cool.


----------



## hunter97

A new buck that just showed up! Name is Turbo!


----------



## Master Chief

hunter97 said:


> A new buck that just showed up! Name is Turbo!



I can't even tell how many points he has so a guess is a waste of time, but good lord what brows!


----------



## hunter97

Master Chief said:


> I can't even tell how many points he has so a guess is a waste of time, but good lord what brows!


I'm 95% he is an 8


----------



## vt8620pit

Just give me a guess didn't get really good pic!!


----------



## yidava25

130


----------



## n.sampey

Anyone I'm thinking about 140 maybe


----------



## Derriick

8pt. The blurry horns are another deer in the background. Wish he had some big brows :/


----------



## HISCRAMENESS




----------



## bobbie




----------



## eclarsen

fromthedepths said:


> No way ,at least 3 years between them


I'm going by the shape of the antlers and overall appearance of the deer in the two pics. Yes, the 2nd guy is bigger, but it's hard for me to see that the body size difference is at least 3 yrs. Is that the change you see in body size in Alabama deer?


----------



## smokedhog

Main Frame 10, Any guesses?


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER

pushing 130


----------



## rwrecknagel




----------



## RobbyE

rwrecknagel said:


> View attachment 2037909


Gotta take a shot at this one, its close to home. Beautiful buck. I think he'll gross around 130.


----------



## RobbyE

smokedhog said:


> Main Frame 10, Any guesses?


I don't see any g4's. Assuming they are not long, I think he'll be just over 130. Man is he ripped.


----------



## outdoorsman3

how much do you think this freak nasty big boy is??


----------



## kylemcdowell




----------



## kylemcdowell

What this one?


kylemcdowell said:


>


----------



## kylemcdowell

Bump


----------



## outdoorsman3

outdoorsman3 said:


> how much do you think this freak nasty big boy is??


nobody can score this buck?


----------



## yidava25

Kyle- 135"

Outdoorsman- pushing 150"


----------



## RobbyE

outdoorsman3 said:


> nobody can score this buck?


With the trash, I come up with around 160" of freak nasty. He looks awesome.


----------



## muzzy500

I'm saying 174


----------



## kylemcdowell

Yous guys really thanking he's only in his 135 he looks bigger to me


----------



## kylemcdowell

kylemcdowell said:


> Yous guys really thanking he's only in his 135 he looks bigger to me


----------



## muzzy500

He'll no that buck is 150 all day


----------



## yidava25

He's got spread Kyle but that's his only strong feature. Hope you shoot him and prove me wrong, best of luck.


----------



## kylemcdowell

what about him I just got him yesterday


----------



## kylemcdowell

kylemcdowell said:


> what about him I just got him yesterday


----------



## yidava25

About 100" probably. I've got a few of those on the wall lol. What state are you in?


----------



## smokedhog

RobbyE said:


> I don't see any g4's. Assuming they are not long, I think he'll be just over 130. Man is he ripped.


G4 on the right is about 6-7 inches. One on the right is only about 3.


----------



## iccyman001

I am guessing 135-140?


----------



## kyepic16




----------



## kylemcdowell

yidava25 said:


> About 100" probably. I've got a few of those on the wall lol. What state are you in?


Ohio


----------



## yidava25

kylemcdowell said:


> Ohio


Good stuff


----------



## BeerMeDean

What do you think? 120-130?










And an earlier shot


----------



## Hu Slung Pu

Thoughts?


----------



## hunter97

Hu Slung Pu said:


> Thoughts?


118


----------



## Hu Slung Pu

Thanks! I guess the one in the background is about the same. You can't zoom in on the uploaded pic.


----------



## TH30060X

120's?


----------



## kyepic16

130


----------



## ClintC14




----------



## ridgerunner1

Anyone Care to take a shot on this guy's GROSS? I never had one like this around before so i aint sure


----------



## Kentucky Lake

At least 160.


BuckSlayerWells said:


> Graveyard buck. 140


----------



## JWilson90

ideas??


----------



## hunter97

JWilson90 said:


> ideas??


135ish


----------



## ccole036




----------



## Colton99

What do you think?


----------



## ClintC14

ClintC14 said:


>


How about these?


----------



## tyepsu

This is a buck I shot first thing opening morning of the PA gun season last December. I will get it scored once back from the taxidermist (he says it will be done by October 1st), but just was wondering ballpark what others thought he might score?


----------



## RobbyE

tyepsu said:


> This is a buck I shot first thing opening morning of the PA gun season last December. I will get it scored once back from the taxidermist (he says it will be done by October 1st), but just was wondering ballpark what others thought he might score?


Can't get everything from that pic, but I come up with about 133 gross.


----------



## tyepsu

RobbyE said:


> Can't get everything from that pic, but I come up with about 133 gross.


Thank you. That is about what I was thinking. Low 130's or so. Not sure if this pic helps anymore with his measurements.


----------



## JWilson90

lend me a hand fellas. Im guessin high 130s to low 140s??


----------



## ridgerunner1

JWilson90 said:


> lend me a hand fellas. Im guessin high 130s to low 140s??


im thinking mid 120s..and being generous


----------



## hoytman09

I'm thinking 160


----------



## RobbyE

hoytman09 said:


> I'm thinking 160


What a beauty! My eyes tell me he's a 160" buck, but when I run the numbers I get high 140's. Let me know where you would disagree:

Spread 20"
Beams 48"
Brows 7"
G2's 17"
G3's 20"
G4's 4"
Mass 33"
Total 149"

His weak left side g2 cost him about 5"and not much for g4's, but still an awesome buck.


----------



## Okie3

*Score ideas*

Here's my 2012 bow buck. Any ideas of score. He is 21 1/2 inside


----------



## hunter97

146 ^


----------



## baddeerhunter




----------



## baddeerhunter

100" ^^^ own guess of my own buck


----------



## bennymj171

Help me out with a score here please?


----------



## yidava25

132" Benny


----------



## RobbyE

Okie3 said:


> Here's my 2012 bow buck. Any ideas of score. He is 21 1/2 inside


149"


----------



## RobbyE

Benny:

I come up with 145 gross.


----------



## jyust002




----------



## jbenson21

Ok, I'll try too. Let me know what you think


----------



## yidava25

Jyust- 142
jbenson-he prob went 150+


----------



## elkhunter100

Boilers said:


> Yikes. That's significantly lower...
> 
> Still think he is only 141"?
> 
> View attachment 2021532


160


----------



## elkhunter100

The Educator said:


> View attachment 2033105
> 
> 
> Took this fellow Friday, December 13th, 2013. Just got him back from the taxidermist. Any guesses on the score?


That's a really cool looking deer. I would guess 175


----------



## Tman21

Not a monster but biggest we've got. Does it break 100"? Might grow a little still from the pic?


----------



## cnedeer12

thinking 140'sisshhhh


----------



## yidava25

Tman: probably almost or just barely 100
cne: yeah mid 140s sounds right


----------



## Crappiewizard

Here is my bow harvest from a couple years ago. I haven't seen a deer bigger since! I come up with around 142, but I don't know exactly what I am doing.


----------



## RobbyE

cnedeer12 

I think you are one of the few guys to underestimate a deer. I think he's near 150.


----------



## MossFolk

What do you think this guy scores? he's number one on my shooter list so far



this pictures shows how symetrical he is minus the fact he has a crab claw making him a 5x4


----------



## Colton99

Please tell me what y'all think these will score!!!!


----------



## yidava25

Mossfolk, doesn't he also have a split G2 on the right? I'll say 120"
Colton-that nontyp will probably gross at least 175" and the 4x4 is in the low 130s


----------



## MossFolk

wrong buck bud, the one in the first picture is the one in the back of the 2nd picture sticking his head out of the rear end of the small buck with the split g-2.

i thought he would hit 140 think i got my hopes high lol


----------



## yidava25

Aha now I gotcha knew there was something weird. Yeah I don't see 140 but still nice deer


----------



## Crappiewizard

Here is a cam picture in the same place I shot the other buck. Looks like his big brother!! Sorry about pic. I got I phone and no Internet for lap top. This is a terrible picture but I had to show him off! Hopefully I will get a glimpse with these eyes!!


----------



## rawd

What do you think this guy scores?


----------



## buckhunter1

I have one for ya. I have an idea of what he will score. He looks to be 20" inside and I believe a 9pointer.


----------



## yidava25

buckhunter1 said:


> View attachment 2046832
> View attachment 2046833
> 
> 
> I have one for ya. I have an idea of what he will score. He looks to be 20" inside and I believe a 9pointer.


More like 18" inside IMO but whatever. Prob 145


----------



## RobbyE

rawd said:


> What do you think this guy scores?


Rawd, I come up with about 122" gross.


----------



## buckhunter1

I have an 18 and a 19 on the wall and this one Is wider than both. My guess was 140 on score too.


----------



## rawd

RobbyE said:


> Rawd, I come up with about 122" gross.


I was right in the same ball park. Thanks for taking the time to add that up.


----------



## raber88

What do you think he will score?? Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## TH30060X




----------



## TH30060X




----------



## yidava25

TH30060X said:


> View attachment 2048083


160+


----------



## cgoehl125




----------



## DH365

Free Buck Scoring for anyone who wants a photo scored. And to my amazement was pretty darn accurate. Legendary Whitetails Buck Country Page offers free online scoring. I guess Buck Score is the program being used to score any buck photograph. I submitted one and it came back within 2 inches of the actual score which I thought was pretty impressive…not to mention within a day of submitting.


They scored my buck at 148 1/8 and my taxidermist scored it at 150 2/8. Here it is http://community.deergear.com/find/S...ck/Detail/2147


----------



## yidava25

cgoehl125 said:


> View attachment 2048418
> View attachment 2048419
> View attachment 2048420


160ish. Love the mass


----------



## bowboysp




----------



## RobbyE

raber88 said:


> What do you think he will score?? Thanks for the help!!!
> View attachment 2047320
> 
> View attachment 2047321
> 
> View attachment 2047323


Holy High Hat! Very cool buck. I come up with 159". What the heck, lets call him 160.


----------



## bowboysp

What will this one score clean 9 point


----------



## smokedhog

DH365 said:


> Free Buck Scoring for anyone who wants a photo scored. And to my amazement was pretty darn accurate. Legendary Whitetails Buck Country Page offers free online scoring. I guess Buck Score is the program being used to score any buck photograph. I submitted one and it came back within 2 inches of the actual score which I thought was pretty impressive…not to mention within a day of submitting.
> 
> 
> They scored my buck at 148 1/8 and my taxidermist scored it at 150 2/8. Here it is http://community.deergear.com/find/S...ck/Detail/2147
> View attachment 2048434


Only thing I'll add for this site is to make sure you use a clean pic if you do this. They scored this as a 126 5x3 because I used this crappy pic that didn't show his left side well, instead of a 5x5 like it should have been. Once he comes back from taxi I'll update a real score but for right now it gave me a guess.


----------



## kwilson16

Thanks!:


----------



## gorilla_psu




----------



## RobbyE

gorilla_psu said:


>


Great buck! I can't see a left side G3. Is he missing it or is it hidden. If he has one similar to right side, he will push 160, which is tough to do as an 8.


----------



## gorilla_psu

RobbyE said:


> Great buck! I can't see a left side G3. Is he missing it or is it hidden. If he has one similar to right side, he will push 160, which is tough to do as an 8.


Yeah its there. I only have pictures i took on my phone of my camera, not the originals so this is the clearest one. Seems perfectly symmetrical. I tend to low ball guesses so iwas thinking 140s. Either way by far the biggest deer I've seen in my neck of the woods.


----------



## KillerFudd

He isn't Anything compared to most but me an my buddy will be thrilled to take him. Any thoughts on age an score? He is a great deer for the area we are hunting.


----------



## gorilla_psu

a lil better picture


----------



## yidava25

KillerFudd said:


> He isn't Anything compared to most but me an my buddy will be thrilled to take him. Any thoughts on age an score? He is a great deer for the area we are hunting.


Well he's built like a brick ground blind, but as for score id say 115-120. I'd be proud to put that one down


----------



## KillerFudd

yidava25 said:


> Well he's built like a brick ground blind, but as for score id say 115-120. I'd be proud to put that one down


Yea he is a bruiser for sure. We are in stand tonight hoping he comes by!


----------



## Dusty12

. What do y'all think his age and score is. I am thinking 4 and is low 140


----------



## Crappiewizard

RobbyE said:


> Great buck! I can't see a left side G3. Is he missing it or is it hidden. If he has one similar to right side, he will push 160, which is tough to do as an 8.





Dusty12 said:


> . What do y'all think his age and score is. I am thinking 4 and is low 140


Think you are SAFE with 132!!! Very nice buck, but needs little more mass!!!


----------



## Crappiewizard

Last year got this one(my largest to date on corps) at 11:15 am!!! I have never shot a deer at that time, but the one I did was a nice one. What do you think this one will go?


----------



## RobbyE

KillerFudd said:


> Yea he is a bruiser for sure. We are in stand tonight hoping he comes by!


Love the dark horns. Looks like a mature buck to me. I think he'll score around 110. Some deer are more impressive than their score and he is one of them. Good luck getting him. Keep us posted.


----------



## RobbyE

Crappiewizard said:


> Think you are SAFE with 132!!! Very nice buck, but needs little more mass!!!


Got exact 132 also, which probably means we are way off.


----------



## RobbyE

Crappiewizard said:


> View attachment 2049638
> 
> 
> Last year got this one(my largest to date on corps) at 11:15 am!!! I have never shot a deer at that time, but the one I did was a nice one. What do you think this one will go?


That's a heck of a first deer. Did you do the european mount yourself? I like the natural color. Any way, I see about 121". You should measure it up and let us know. If you don't know how, let me know and I'll explain it to you quickly. it's easy to do.


----------



## Dusty12

Crappiewizard said:


> Think you are SAFE with 132!!! Very nice buck, but needs little more mass!!!


 I agree 100%. He didn't gain anything from last year either . I think it's the same buck anyways.


----------



## Luns

It's not the best picture but what do you all think?


----------



## usmcsnipr09

Not that great of a pic, but what do you guys think? Have him coming in to my camera pretty often the last few days.


----------



## kwilson16

kwilson16 said:


> Thanks!:
> 
> View attachment 2048931
> View attachment 2048932
> View attachment 2048933


TTT. Lil' help?


----------



## yidava25

kwilson16 said:


> TTT. Lil' help?


122


----------



## Crappiewizard

Yes I did the mount myself! I buried it under ground up to the base of the antlers. I left it there for about 8 months and it turned out amazing! I like it better than all white actually. I ended up with a score of around 118. I am not sure if I done it right or not, but it really doesn't matter a whole lot. I just wanted to share.


----------



## FFDewey




----------



## Simmonsa2




----------



## Tonyg11780

Love to get an age and score for this one. ..11 point with huge split brow tine


----------



## Derriick




----------



## DH365

That's a heck of a buck!! Submit a photo to this link and they'll score it for free. Legendary Whitetails Buck Country


----------



## DH365

Simmonsa2 said:


> View attachment 2051546
> View attachment 2051547
> View attachment 2051548
> View attachment 2051549
> View attachment 2051550


That's a heck of a buck!! Submit a photo to this link and they'll score it for free. Legendary Whitetails Buck Country


----------



## El Duderino

Simmonsa2 said:


> View attachment 2051546
> View attachment 2051547
> View attachment 2051548
> View attachment 2051549
> View attachment 2051550


I get about 180" gross. WOW!


----------



## Bry2211

I'm hoping this guy will make pope and young. Not sure if he's quite there or not. What you think?


----------



## huntin4hitters




----------



## perm_dogg




----------



## yidava25

Bry2211 said:


> I'm hoping this guy will make pope and young. Not sure if he's quite there or not. What you think?
> View attachment 2053342
> View attachment 2053341
> View attachment 2053340


I'd bet money he will gross over 130


----------



## granny

150 net........


----------



## Bry2211

yidava25 said:


> I'd bet money he will gross over 130


Im sure he would have to go as a nontypical and isn't pope and young 155 for nontypical?


----------



## bhopReb




----------



## Campbesh

Small buck by this threads standards but I figured I'd share it bc it's a great camera shot and big by my standards (N East public land where brown goes down).


----------



## jmav58

Any guesses?


----------



## yidava25

jmav58 said:


> View attachment 2055021
> 
> Any guesses?


Ummm... a couple eighths shy of a thousand?


----------



## RidgeNinja91

How about this one?


----------



## usmcsnipr09

Posted the trail cam pic last week and last night he made the mistake of coming out just before dark. Didnt have the presence of mind to score him before dropping him off at the taxidermist. Help me out with an estimate?


----------



## Boonerbandit

Anybody have any guesses for a GROSS score on this guy???


----------



## El Duderino

usmcsnipr09 said:


> View attachment 2055597
> 
> View attachment 2055598
> 
> Posted the trail cam pic last week and last night he made the mistake of coming out just before dark. Didnt have the presence of mind to score him before dropping him off at the taxidermist. Help me out with an estimate?


I'd say somewhere just north of 130" gross. Very nice 8, and congrats!


----------



## hunterdude64




----------



## yidava25

hunterdude64 said:


> View attachment 2056642


He'll make 140 and a bit


----------



## nyarcher

one from upstate NY


----------



## shaffer88

Any guesses at age and score?


----------



## shaffer88

Any guesses at age and score?


----------



## AnthonyV88

That's the first 8 I have on cam.
















And the second 8 I have on cam.

Sorry they're not the best pics, but please let me know what y'all think the age and score of them are. 

Thanks!


----------



## yidava25

AnthonyV88 said:


> View attachment 2057375
> 
> View attachment 2057378
> 
> 
> That's the first 8 I have on cam.
> 
> View attachment 2057381
> 
> View attachment 2057382
> 
> 
> And the second 8 I have on cam.
> 
> Sorry they're not the best pics, but please let me know what y'all think the age and score of them are.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not seeing more than one buck here, but I'd say he will go 140ish. Looks good. 
Can't help you with age


----------



## ALo314

What do you guys think this droopy fella would do?


----------



## muzzy500

126


----------



## BucksAndBows




----------



## deerhuntin24

These are from my Uncle's property is SE Iowa, What would you guess?


----------



## jeffblank

Score ideas?


----------



## YBSLO

Score?

Sorry for the links but it's video.

http://youtu.be/5fzIArnnivw
http://youtu.be/fFmq_j_RofY
http://youtu.be/-489EP7WGKk
http://youtu.be/ikb-RwFfapw


----------



## N8bummer

Guesses on age and score???


----------



## poorscouserbob

http://youtu.be/ODjrifkdmkw

Age ideas? I'm guessing 4.

score, I'm not overly concerned about but I'd take what you got. 
2 more videos of the same buck.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muBS7muorOA&list=UU6klmdVwUKtGIe2QneILKDw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bst4SWmyGRw&index=3&list=UU6klmdVwUKtGIe2QneILKDw

Not sure why the other two didn't imbedded.


----------



## 1Hunter

Age/Weight/Score


----------



## DEdestroyer350

My uncle just got this buck Fri while we were out and we're just curious what it will score.. We dropped it off at the taxidermist today and didn't think to measure it up first... Inside spread was 20"


----------



## RobbyE

DEdestroyer350 said:


> My uncle just got this buck Fri while we were out and we're just curious what it will score.. We dropped it off at the taxidermist today and didn't think to measure it up first... Inside spread was 20"


I come up with about 124 gross. Let us know when you measure it up.


----------



## smokedhog

Looks like my first which was around 125.


----------



## REALBILLY

Tough to tell in Velvet but if he holds that mass he will be upper 140's possible 150


----------



## REALBILLY

Wrote that on another buck no clue why it showed up here! Sorry guys


----------



## Chris269

Any Idea what he would score? A guy at work said somewhere in the 140's.


----------



## RobbyE

Chris269 said:


> View attachment 2061840
> View attachment 2061841
> 
> Any Idea what he would score? A guy at work said somewhere in the 140's.


I think it will be close to 140. The big variable that you can't see in this picture is main beam length. They could be anywhere from 21" to 25". Depending on that, I think he's either high 130's or lower 140's.


----------



## RobbyE

Oops, I didn't see the first picture. Forget the last post. I think he is 138.


----------



## yidava25

This one fooled me big time. Anyone care to try him? I measured him, will post score soon.


----------



## deerhuntin24

Do you live up North? That deer has an antler structure of an canadian buck. I'd guess 125-130ish


----------



## yidava25

Yeah this is in the northernmost farmland in Alberta. 
One of the biggest bodies I've ever seen


----------



## RobbyE

yidava25 said:


> Yeah this is in the northernmost farmland in Alberta.
> One of the biggest bodies I've ever seen


I get 131" gross. Let us know the actual number when you get to it.


----------



## yidava25

RobbyE said:


> I get 131" gross. Let us know the actual number when you get to it.


Ok you guys are a lot better at this than I am. I guessed 113 when I first saw it, actual gross is 130 7/8".


----------



## Cade

any ideas?


----------



## hunter97

157


----------



## dpr369

What do you think this guy would go?? Been watching him all summer.....


----------



## dpr369

Here's another that Ive been watching all summer.....sorry about the grainy pics. If it helps he is a perfect 10. Though you cant see his G4's well they are about 5" each


----------



## dpr369

This is both of the above bucks together mid summer in velvet


----------



## LadyBowhunter12

Help me out?


----------



## LadyBowhunter12

?


----------



## yidava25

LadyBowhunter12 said:


> View attachment 2063912
> View attachment 2063913
> View attachment 2063914
> 
> 
> Help me out?


He'll break 155 and then keep going for a while. Good buck.


----------



## yidava25

Cade said:


> View attachment 2063310
> 
> 
> any ideas?


Gross close to 160


----------



## yidava25

dpr369 said:


> What do you think this guy would go?? Been watching him all summer.....


Almost 140


----------



## yidava25

dpr369 said:


> Here's another that Ive been watching all summer.....sorry about the grainy pics. If it helps he is a perfect 10. Though you cant see his G4's well they are about 5" each


That frame is 160+ for sure


----------



## Mao

Age/score? Central Ohio.


----------



## yidava25

Mao said:


> View attachment 2064401
> 
> 
> Age/score? Central Ohio.


155


----------



## dpr369

yidava25 said:


> That frame is 160+ for sure


I agree with both your guesses. I got a buddy that thinks the smaller of the two will push 150 and I don't think so. Really needs another year or two but where I hunt I know no one else around it will let him walk


----------



## benkharr

LadyBowhunter12 said:


> View attachment 2063912
> View attachment 2063913
> View attachment 2063914
> 
> 
> Help me out?


168


----------



## kyle619

Just wondering what everyone thinks these two will score. Two biggest I have ever had on camera.


----------



## yidava25

kyle619 said:


> Just wondering what everyone thinks these two will score. Two biggest I have ever had on camera.


Wow um ok here goes...
Funky nontyp will probably go 150
That other one is flirting with 180 or more... I never had a deer that big on cam so it's hard to say. Good luck with either one!


----------



## RutnStrut5832

I know he's no monster but what would he go?


----------



## Hoyt25x




----------



## Hoyt25x




----------



## Hoyt25x

Just wondered what ya thought he would score killed second weekend of bow season first deer taken with a bow


----------



## yidava25

Hoyt25x said:


> Just wondered what ya thought he would score killed second weekend of bow season first deer taken with a bow


Congrats, you've got a tape right there but if I were to guess I'd say right around 140.


----------



## yidava25

RutnStrut5832 said:


> I know he's no monster but what would he go?


About 125 or so.


----------



## HoytSniper50

What do you think he would've scored?


----------



## milesthehunta

170's


----------



## yidava25

Yeah that one's pretty fantastic


----------



## Deadmoney0402




----------



## Deadmoney0402




----------



## Outback Man

Alright got one I need some opinions on...I think I know this buck from last year...he's an 8, but has double G2 kickers...the high/tight rack is throwing me off some. Just looking for a gross score and age if you have a guess. Thanks.


----------



## Outback Man

Some side pics...


----------



## smokedhog

No idea on this one. Any guesses on age and score?


----------



## yidava25

Outbackman- I say he will go close to 130, maybe a tad over 
Smokedhog- I think he's 5 for sure, around the 160 mark. With a little longer beams he'd have nothing to wish for. That's what they call a stud


----------



## yidava25

Outbackman- I say he will go close to 130, maybe a tad over 
Smokedhog- I think he's 5 for sure, around the 160 mark. With a little longer beams he'd have nothing to wish for. That's what they call a stud


----------



## Outback Man

yidava25 said:


> Outbackman- I say he will go close to 130, maybe a tad over


Thanks...first calculation I had 140" but think I let the size of that big left G2 fool me and I based a lot off of it. Then went ultra conservative and got 120". I really wanted to think he's 4.5 cause the front pics make his body look huge, but the side pics really make me think he's younger as well as makes his rack look a little smaller. There's a good chance he'll get a pass this year...maybe.


----------



## walkerrunner

Any ideas on this guy in the background? I'm thinking 130" ish. Sorry these are the only pics I have on my phone.


----------



## yidava25

walkerrunner said:


> Any ideas on this guy in the background? I'm thinking 130" ish. Sorry these are the only pics I have on my phone.


Maybe close, but I'd bet it'll be more like 120-125. Got real potential to make a MONSTER 8 point if he makes it another year. Pretty buck


----------



## Vector3270

Deleware County N,Y.


----------



## Vector3270




----------



## Vector3270

any guesses


----------



## bowhunter4413

he was 21 and a half inches wide any ideas of his score


----------



## bwhntnfnatic

What would he score?


----------



## SWIFFY

Wow fnatic! Id guess upper 190's at the very minimum! Thats an awesome buck! I love the matching spurs off the browtines!


----------



## bwhntnfnatic

Yeah he is a stud for sure I will be chasing him for the next 2 weeks. I hope he finds a cute doe that just happens to be passing by .lol


----------



## bwhntnfnatic

A couple more pictures of him.


----------



## bwhntnfnatic

How about this 8.


----------



## bwhntnfnatic

OK one more..


----------



## Taylor8213

any ideas on these two Texas deer age and score?


----------



## yidava25

Vector3270 said:


> View attachment 2067700
> View attachment 2067701
> Deleware County N,Y.


120s, looks grown up


----------



## Jmclemore

Any idea what he scores? Thanks.


----------



## J. Jamison

Score?


----------



## yidava25

Jmclemore- I'll say 135
JJamison- 160, beauty deer


----------



## Vector3270

thanks


----------



## Applebag

Taylor8213 said:


> any ideas on these two Texas deer age and score?


Maybe 140? Looks like a good 4 year old to me.


----------



## labs1999

Ok Folks. What's he score? And thanks for ur input!


----------



## yidava25

labs1999 said:


> Ok Folks. What's he score? And thanks for ur input!


Mid 130s, looks good!


----------



## krotchrocket

Anyone? Thanks


----------



## gediger

What do you guys think this one will score?


----------



## Landscaping




----------



## Landscaping

^ score my buck pls


----------



## yidava25

Landscaping said:


> ^ score my buck pls


132 7/8


----------



## outwrage1

128 on the landscape


----------



## elliottw

Wondering the age? Pot belly but kind of a small face?


----------



## SoCrux04

elliottw said:


> Wondering the age? Pot belly but kind of a small face?


He is probably 4-5 years my guess


----------



## SoCrux04

Landscaping said:


>


He will score 121 5/8


----------



## SoCrux04

gediger said:


> What do you guys think this one will score?


He is probably 135 3/8 I wouldn't shoot him man let him walk


----------



## bruce65trojan

So how big was he??

https://vimeo.com/110647511


----------



## bigperm8

So I never had him scored, I did get him mounted. I shot t hu is big 8 about 7 yrs ago. I was guessing 130s? Never really got into hunting for just antler size. But don't get me wrong, who doesn't like to get a quality deer each yr.


----------



## whale1979

What do u guys think he grosses?


----------



## yidava25

whale1979 said:


> View attachment 2075489
> 
> What do u guys think he grosses?


160


----------



## jwork

whale1979 said:


> View attachment 2075489
> 
> What do u guys think he grosses?


180s gross


----------



## RobbyE

jwork said:


> 180s gross


With no degree of certainty, I'd say he grosses over 170. Would like to see a side view, but his is AWESOME! I can't tell if some of the tines have a common base, if they don't, he will have some incredible mass numbers.


----------



## RobbyE

bigperm8 said:


> So I never had him scored, I did get him mounted. I shot t hu is big 8 about 7 yrs ago. I was guessing 130s? Never really got into hunting for just antler size. But don't get me wrong, who doesn't like to get a quality deer each yr.


I think you are right on. I think mid 130's. Put a tape on him and see for sure. It's pretty easy.


----------



## readc

score? 120-130?


----------



## RayJ

I killed this deer this morning in the rain.He was following a doe.What do y'all think he will score?


----------



## RayJ

Ten point.More pics.


----------



## huntethic

Low 130's, RayJ.


----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP

sorry for the crappy picture, just looking for ballpark score


----------



## C0wb0yChris

Let's see what yall think. Killed in NC.


----------



## tennbowhunter

What do you think? 130-135


----------



## nebraskaz71

This is the only pic I have on here but I might be able to get the others tomorrow, these deer just started showing up on the hunting ground I unfortantely lost today do to new owners but curious what he'd score, biggest ive ever had a photo of by far.


----------



## drewbaby88

View attachment 2079143
View attachment 2079146


----------



## BowmanFLOK

Sorry for the blurry shot. Not sure if this guy is a tripod. What do you guys think on score and age?


----------



## BowmanFLOK

and I think his twin or brother. Pretty sure its not the same deer what do y'all think? Both deer are NE Arkansas deer


----------



## davew9551

Just got these pics today, any guesses on score?


----------



## kyswitchback

Any ideas on score??


----------



## shoeminator

What do you think?


----------



## doublelung9

anyone have a clue what this would score? if at all. Not huge but for pennsylvania not bad.


----------



## BigLuke

What do you all think he will score? I scored him yesterday for the first time. I am clearly not a pro at this, and would like to see your estimates. 
This is by far my best buck ever, and he is going on the wall regardless, but I am just a little curious as to what he scores.


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER

BigLuke said:


> What do you all think he will score? I scored him yesterday for the first time. I am clearly not a pro at this, and would like to see your estimates.
> This is by far my best buck ever, and he is going on the wall regardless, but I am just a little curious as to what he scores.



I'm guessing 140-150''


----------



## Toddmerida

What do you all think. My biggest deer. Had him rough scored.


----------



## RUTHUNTER84

BigLuke said:


> What do you all think he will score? I scored him yesterday for the first time. I am clearly not a pro at this, and would like to see your estimates.
> This is by far my best buck ever, and he is going on the wall regardless, but I am just a little curious as to what he scores.


Im getting around 151". Nice 9!


----------



## RUTHUNTER84

Toddmerida said:


> What do you all think. My biggest deer. Had him rough scored.


164" Gross is my best estimate


----------



## Cotner

Seen him once in person, 5 points on the left, 4 on the right. What do you think?


----------



## KnottyPine

Shot in Jamuary of last season,


----------



## yidava25

Never seen this one in hard antler, on camera or otherwise.


----------



## millcrickman

Unfortunately not an Archery buck but my largest to date so I felt the need to post.


----------



## millcrickman

yidava25 said:


> Never seen this one in hard antler, on camera or otherwise.


Thinking mid 150's on him. Very nice buck!


----------



## yidava25

millcrickman said:


> Unfortunately not an Archery buck but my largest to date so I felt the need to post.
> View attachment 2085903


Don't have much practice with mulies but I'd say 170 ish


----------



## D.T.O.

I'm thinking about giving him another year, some of my buddies say he's mature I think he's still young. What do y'all think he'd score?


----------



## yidava25

D.T.O. said:


> I'm thinking about giving him another year, some of my buddies say he's mature I think he's still young. What do y'all think he'd score?


120 ish, I'd take a chance and give him another year


----------



## Chris B.

What do you all think this buck would score. I'm stuck somewhere around 140-145 due to the tune height and width. Your alls input?


----------



## Chris B.

And ignore date and times. Camera screen does not work so I cannot fix it. It was taken at 5:00 am this last Friday.


----------



## hoytshooter50

Started a thread on this one earlier before I had seen this thread. So any guesses on this buck? :teeth:


----------



## Chris B.

Omg. I'd hate to even guess, id say he is over 170 hoytshooter. That thing is a hog.


----------



## yidava25

Chris B. said:


> What do you all think this buck would score. I'm stuck somewhere around 140-145 due to the tune height and width. Your alls input?
> View attachment 2087828
> View attachment 2087829


You're probably right close. Good looking deer


----------



## Sulfire145

Finally got a couple of this guy in the day light this past week, but none close enough to the camera to really see anything. What do you guys think?


----------



## DCStudent

*Any ideas on this guy? He's 17 5/8" inside.*


----------



## Bowtech-man

Just got this one this evening. What do yall think ??


----------



## Bowtech-man




----------



## Bowtech-man

19 3/4 inside spread.


----------



## Kenro287

Bowtech-man said:


> 19 3/4 inside spread.


135 to 138 pictures to me take away from the buck


----------



## Marshal

Not sure how well you can see the buck....I'm guessing 105??


----------



## yidava25

ONARAMPAGE said:


> Not sure how well you can see the buck....I'm guessing 105??
> View attachment 2089537


Yep somewhere there


----------



## Marshal

yidava25 said:


> Yep somewhere there


Big deer in my neck of the woods!


----------



## blhenson




----------



## AlphaburnerEBR




----------



## yidava25

Blhenson- wow, awesome buck, my guess is 175 but I don't know muleys well. 
Alphaburner- he will go about 90-95. I have one pretty much exactly like that


----------



## blhenson

yidava25 said:


> Blhenson- wow, awesome buck, my guess is 175 but I don't know muleys well.
> Alphaburner- he will go about 90-95. I have one pretty much exactly like that


 175 is probably pretty close. We green scored him at 184, and he's pretty even, so I'm guessing in the mid 170's too. I'll get him scored properly one of these days and find out. He was an old deer, we've seen for the last 3 years, he was bigger last year, but couldn't make it happen....dang it...


----------



## yidava25

blhenson said:


> 175 is probably pretty close. We green scored him at 184, and he's pretty even, so I'm guessing in the mid 170's too. I'll get him scored properly one of these days and find out. He was an old deer, we've seen for the last 3 years, he was bigger last year, but couldn't make it happen....dang it...


Ok right on, what was the spread?


----------



## blhenson

Not a really wide buck, he went 26". He's got a huge head, so doesn't even look that wide, i was surprised.


----------



## MossFolk

This guy showed up on the last morning of the season which i decided not to hunt. our province has given us 1 tag for a buck only so i didnt hunt much hoping others wouldnt either.
got lots of pictures of good bucks all season tho i hope they all make it thru the winter


----------



## TailChaser

About 112".


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe

I already scored him but wanting to see how close you guys get.


----------



## blhenson

right close to 150...but I'm not a whitetail guy....so probably missed by a good bit


----------



## yidava25

Bowhunt4Llfe said:


> I already scored him but wanting to see how close you guys get.


Gross 157


----------



## Robertoski

167 but what happened to his right eye???


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe

Robertoski said:


> 167 but what happened to his right eye???


He was quartering to me slightly and hit him a little far back. Didn't find him till the next day, the buzzards got his eye but cape and everything was fine for shoulder mount. He's my best yet, gun or bow. He had another droptine on his left side but broke it off. Gross 162 7/8"


----------



## Robertoski

Congrats!! Great buck!!!


----------



## Bigbodyz




----------



## Bigbodyz

Sorry for the side ways pic!lol


----------



## Redbow17




----------



## Redbow17




----------



## Bowtech-man

Redbow that is a big Antelope with horns. Look at those huge browtines!!!


----------



## Duckman89

All right I got a few I'd like to get idea on . The two 8s I don't know if theyd break high 90s just wondering if yall think the seven will be over a 100 .


----------



## drewbaby88

What do you guys think this one scores? 155" maybe?
View attachment 2093657

View attachment 2093650


----------



## Jrbob

any ideas on this one?


----------



## Jrbob

Another pic


----------



## Landscaping

heres my target buck, im a day behind him.....whats he score


----------



## Z21ringer




----------



## bhiney67

Sized and possibly age?


----------



## Duckman89

Duckman89 said:


> All right I got a few I'd like to get idea on . The two 8s I don't know if theyd break high 90s just wondering if yall think the seven will be over a 100 .


Bump for score . would really like to know what the seven scores I'm guessing 100 but would like a guestament


----------



## ststutz

Duckman89 said:


> Bump for score . would really like to know what the seven scores I'm guessing 100 but would like a guestament


i'm no pro at guessing score but i would guess both of those 8pts would be approx 120" and it's hard to guess on the 7pt from the pic but i'd say mid 90's


----------



## Duckman89

I did an online score calculator so don't know how accurate 7 scored 108" after deductions the 8 on the left that's skull mounted 98 3/8 withe deduction one on the rights bigger of the to and should score better I'd think so I'm guessing to be around 100 to 105 . The seven if it had an extra point would go 120 I believe , at least by that website


----------



## Duckman89

I did an online score calculator so don't know how accurate 7 scored 108" after deductions the 8 on the left that's skull mounted 98 3/8 withe deduction one on the rights bigger of the to and should score better I'd think so I'm guessing to be around 100 to 105 . The seven if it had an extra point would go 120 I believe , at least by that website


----------



## Bowtech-man




----------



## Bowtech-man

19 and 3/4 inside. What do yall think it will score ?


----------



## Three-Js

Can anyone give me an idea on this guy?


----------



## Redbow17

Thanks, 

Could not have been happier...unless i shot him with the bow of course


----------



## Redbow17

Duckman89 said:


> All right I got a few I'd like to get idea on . The two 8s I don't know if theyd break high 90s just wondering if yall think the seven will be over a 100 .   [/QUOTE
> 
> Both should go 110-120 i would say. Hard to guess on the 7. Any pics from the front?


----------



## Duckman89

well I added in deductions from the website it'll but the 7 at 125ish . The 8 that's skull mounted would put it about 110 ish . So when I get the other one back from being skulled I'd imagine 110-115 ish


----------



## Redbow17

Bowtech-man said:


> 19 and 3/4 inside. What do yall think it will score ?


132


----------



## RobbyE

Redbow17 said:


> 132


For what its worth, I came up with 133.


----------



## RobbyE

drewbaby88 said:


> What do you guys think this one scores? 155" maybe?
> View attachment 2093657
> 
> View attachment 2093650


I think you are really close. I think between 155-158.


----------



## drewbaby88

RobbyE said:


> I think you are really close. I think between 155-158.


Thanks RobbyE


----------



## Brupoa

This one is a real test as I have the officially measured gross/net score. Give it a shot...


----------



## 170Droptine

Brupoa said:


> This one is a real test as I have the officially measured gross/net score. Give it a shot...
> View attachment 2106144
> 
> View attachment 2106147


Great Buck Close to 190 gross


----------



## kpercle1

score this please!


----------



## Brupoa

> Great Buck Close to 190 gross


Very close... 213 gross, 200 net.


----------



## SoCrux04

You need to leave that yearling buck alone that might score 100 if you are lucky. You lowsy hunters need to leave the small bucks alone that's why there aren't any big ones in America anymore.


----------



## SoCrux04

This is my buck I have on my land up in Saskatchatoon, I haven't been able to stick him yet in these 5 years he is a very agile buck he dodges my arrows every time I try to stick him with my wooden arrows and long bow he is a real bassturd


----------



## crazydawgs21

Just curious!!! Solid 10 with 1 kicker


----------



## WEnglert

i know he isn't a monster but he's my first with a bow


----------



## jmote54

Any ideas?


----------



## Travis_199

Maybe 130"?


----------



## Buckblood

This thread is a big fail!

No one even guesses.


----------



## D.T.O.

First buck is diff, next 3 pics is the same buck. Not real clear pics but what class Yall think?


----------



## rdog38




----------



## rdhuge

What do you think he scores?


----------



## ol' sheepherder

rdhuge said:


> View attachment 2125866
> What do you think he scores?


150? Heck, I dunno. I'm a mule deer guy. Solid looking buck whatever he scores.


----------



## ol' sheepherder

See if you guys can guess right on a muley. He hasn't been officially scored, but my taxi threw a quick tape on him. Whaddaya think?


----------



## ol' sheepherder

SoCrux04 said:


> You need to leave that yearling buck alone that might score 100 if you are lucky. You lowsy hunters need to leave the small bucks alone that's why there aren't any big ones in America anymore.


And the db comment of the day goes to...


----------



## rdhuge

I grossed him at 140 2/8 according to my tape. I wouldn't even know where to begin on a muley. Very nice buck though! Congrats!


----------



## rdhuge

ol' sheepherder said:


> View attachment 2126002
> See if you guys can guess right on a muley. He hasn't been officially scored, but my taxi threw a quick tape on him. Whaddaya think?


I have never tried to score a muley, but work is slow right now so I eyeballed it and I'm gonna guess around 162. Remember, this is my first try at a muley.


----------



## J. Jamison




----------



## Jsaylor

Let me know what y'all think these two score. Seen both while hunting but never came close enough


----------



## Timber Hawk

This guy broke 3 tines off this year and part of another. What do y'all think he would score before he broke his tines?


----------



## joe69

rdog38 said:


> View attachment 2118154



130


----------



## Big Typicals

Any guesses on score??


----------



## Big Typicals

Timber Hawk said:


> This guy broke 3 tines off this year and part of another. What do y'all think he would score before he broke his tines?
> View attachment 2131251
> View attachment 2131252


140 is my guess


----------



## landon410

Timber Hawk said:


> This guy broke 3 tines off this year and part of another. What do y'all think he would score before he broke his tines?
> View attachment 2131251
> View attachment 2131252


it looks like that deer has an arrow stuck out of the back of its head


----------



## mlima5




----------



## reddeerhunter

177 net typical, with 24 inch inside.


----------



## reddeerhunter

ol' sheepherder said:


> View attachment 2126002
> See if you guys can guess right on a muley. He hasn't been officially scored, but my taxi threw a quick tape on him. Whaddaya think?


177 net typ


----------



## reddeerhunter

Big Typicals said:


> View attachment 2140394
> 
> View attachment 2140397
> 
> View attachment 2140401
> 
> Any guesses on score??


157


----------



## reddeerhunter

Jsaylor said:


> View attachment 2129367
> 
> 
> View attachment 2129368
> 
> 
> Let me know what y'all think these two score. Seen both while hunting but never came close enough


138 top, 136 bottom


----------



## reddeerhunter

rdhuge said:


> View attachment 2125866
> What do you think he scores?


152, 17" spread guess. Beautiful pics everyone.


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe

Last years buck, whats he gross? And ive already scored him, just seeing what the guesses are.


----------



## mlima5

Bowhunt4Llfe said:


> Last years buck, whats he gross? And ive already scored him, just seeing what the guesses are.


Awesome buck! What happened to his eyes though? Im not really that great at scoring but im gonna guess gross 167


----------



## MUGoose75

My 2011 rifle kill before and after he met me.


----------



## ILAntlrAddct

mlima5 said:


> Awesome buck! What happened to his eyes though? Im not really that great at scoring but im gonna guess gross 167


I hit him far back and didnt find him till the next day. The buzzards had got one of his eyes, the cape was still fine. Grossed 162 7/8"


----------



## Yooper720

At first I thought you shot the deer in the eye. 

Awesome deer by the way.


----------



## Timschmitz

2013 Iowa buck


----------



## iccyman001

Timschmitz said:


> 2013 Iowa buck
> View attachment 2162561



Tough to tell the tine length in that picture...
So I'm guessing anywhere from 140-145


Nice buck though.


----------



## Timschmitz

Thanks should get him back in a week or two then I'll know for sure.


----------



## cb98

Any guesses on this guy??


----------



## nrlombar

Any guesses?


----------



## SCJW

nrlombar said:


> Any guesses?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182488
> View attachment 2182489


140" gross


----------



## FreemanM70

50 yds from my window. i know the actual score. my neighbor killed him. ill tell ya later.


----------



## Wyatt Sauvageau

Hmm mind as well pop a video of my buck in here. Didn't see a blacktail so far on this last page, give it a go! I'm trying to take this guy down this year.


----------



## nrlombar

SCJW said:


> 140" gross


Any guess on age? I am thinking 2.5, maybe 3.5.


----------



## tim_shoop

Anyone guess what he scores I have not had him scored.


----------



## yidava25

tim_shoop said:


> View attachment 2215431
> 
> Anyone guess what he scores I have not had him scored.


142


----------



## tim_shoop

Thanks for the guess confirms what I thought as a mid 140s buck. I think I might get him scored by someone when I get home from this deployment. I'll update when I do.


----------



## iccyman001

tim_shoop said:


> Thanks for the guess confirms what I thought as a mid 140s buck. I think I might get him scored by someone when I get home from this deployment. I'll update when I do.


Doesn't look like he will have many deduction points either. Great buck


----------



## alphaburner35

View attachment 2223179
only pic I got don't know what the other side looks like.


----------



## LadyBowhunter12

LadyBowhunter12 said:


> View attachment 2063912
> View attachment 2063913
> View attachment 2063914
> 
> 
> Help me out?


He got killed. Scored 174"


----------



## LadyBowhunter12

LadyBowhunter12 said:


> View attachment 2063915
> 
> ?


This one was also killed, i think he scored 138" i believe


----------



## brianb68




----------



## brianb68




----------



## brianb68




----------



## C0wb0yChris

Both have been scored.


----------



## blark1988

What do you guys think this one will score?


----------



## C0wb0yChris

blark1988 said:


> What do you guys think this one will score?
> 
> View attachment 2229603


Mid 130s. Heck of an 8 point!


----------



## heath_4503




----------



## reddeerhunter

heath_4503 said:


> View attachment 2231064
> View attachment 2231065


179 net non


----------



## reddeerhunter

C0wb0yChris said:


> Both have been scored.
> 
> View attachment 2229067
> 
> 
> View attachment 2229068
> 
> View attachment 2229069


121 128


----------



## archery34

here he is. he is still growing so what do you think he is small(10-70) medium(70-100) large(100+) Live in idaho so im not expecting much


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Can barely make out a deer in these pics archery34. I see an outline of some tines in the second pic, he appears to be pretty young. Probably end up under 70" when said and done come august.


----------



## archery34

Thanks for looking I will try to put up one that people make out when I get the next pics. I'm not too experienced with deer antler growth so Thx for giving a real opinion we saw a lot of big bucks last year around where he's at one that was 160+ and if he does end up little we can just let him grow. Anyways good luck


----------



## Splittin' Lungs

Both are Washington deer









not the greatest pic, trying to find another but I have never had him scored, what do you guys think? 
















and this one is the year prior, didn't have him scored either


----------



## Splittin' Lungs

here is a better pic of the first deer


----------



## SwampNinja91

I know it's really hard to tell in velvet, but I'm no good at guessing at all.


----------



## Stealthman

I know the velvet on him makes him look pretty heavy but, What do you fellas think this bad boy will score?


----------



## skipster

what u think...


----------



## RobbyE

Stealthman said:


> View attachment 2486465
> View attachment 2486473
> View attachment 2486481
> 
> 
> I know the velvet on him makes him look pretty heavy but, What do you fellas think this bad boy will score?


With over a month of growing yet to do, I hate to even venture a guess. Looks like he's going to be a pretty symetrical 10 and he will without a doubt be a stud. I often get fooled by velvet bucks, but he appears to have pretty heavy main beams. Please post more pics of him as he grows.


----------



## RobbyE

skipster said:


> View attachment 2506601
> View attachment 2506609
> what u think...


Here's what I come up with (Gross):
Spread 15
Beams 36
Brows 6
G2's 19
G3's 14
G4's 2
Sticker 1
Mass 27

Total 120


----------



## reddeerhunter

RobbyE said:


> With over a month of growing yet to do, I hate to even venture a guess. Looks like he's going to be a pretty symetrical 10 and he will without a doubt be a stud. I often get fooled by velvet bucks, but he appears to have pretty heavy main beams. Please post more pics of him as he grows.


155


----------



## Judge10

What yall think he will score??


----------



## ILAntlrAddct

Judge10 said:


> View attachment 2536714
> View attachment 2536722
> 
> 
> What yall think he will score??


150s


----------



## chasin'-game

Judge10 said:


> View attachment 2536714
> View attachment 2536722
> 
> 
> What yall think he will score??


woooooheeeee! nice bruiser you got there! he will go high 130's- 140, not 150's! hope you get a shot! GL!


----------



## chasin'-game

ILAntlrAddct said:


> 150s


where do you see 150??....


----------



## chasin'-game

heath_4503 said:


> View attachment 2231064
> View attachment 2231065


my guess is 155


----------



## chasin'-game

he will go around 135 maybe 140, AWESOME buck!, To: RobbyE


----------



## chasin'-game

SwampNinja91 said:


> View attachment 2464986
> 
> 
> I know it's really hard to tell in velvet, but I'm no good at guessing at all.


120-125


----------



## chasin'-game

Splittin' Lungs said:


> here is a better pic of the first deer
> 
> View attachment 2442450


125-130


----------



## chasin'-game

Splittin' Lungs said:


> Both are Washington deer
> 
> View attachment 2442386
> 
> 
> not the greatest pic, trying to find another but I have never had him scored, what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 2442394
> 
> View attachment 2442402
> 
> 
> and this one is the year prior, didn't have him scored either


130


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe

Heres one I already scored, seeing how close you guys get. 2014 archery buck.


----------



## chasin'-game

brianb68 said:


>


120


----------



## chasin'-game

Bowhunt4Llfe said:


> Heres one I already scored, seeing how close you guys get. 2014 archery buck.


135-140


----------



## chasin'-game

137!


----------



## Onpoint85

chasin'-game said:


> 135-140


Close. 
I'm gonna give him a little more and say low 140's


----------



## chasin'-game

reddeerhunter said:


> 179 net non


where in the HELL do you get 179???


----------



## Onpoint85

And here's one of my favorites


----------



## chasin'-game

Onpoint85 said:


> Close.
> I'm gonna give him a little more and say low 140's


im sticking below 140. wake this dude up to give us the score


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe

chasin'-game said:


> 135-140


He went 162 7/8". Pic must be deceiving, his bases are over 6." brows are 7" g2s 10" The droptine is 5" alone. 19" wide.


----------



## chasin'-game

Onpoint85 said:


> And here's one of my favorites


#1- 135 ish
#2- 130 , maybe a inch or two below


----------



## Onpoint85

chasin'-game said:


> #1- 135 ish
> #2- 130 , maybe a inch or two below


You're not far off on number 2 but waaaaaay off on number 1

number 2 was 137

I don't remember the exact score of the big one but he's 19 points and his 5x5 typical frame grossed 157 not counting the 9 extra points.. he's over 170 man


----------



## chasin'-game

Bowhunt4Llfe said:


> He went 162 7/8". Pic must be deceiving, his bases are over 6." brows are 7" g2s 10" The droptine is 5" alone. 19" wide.


wow, i was way off, pictures are deceiving, awesome buck man!


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe

Heres another one, i know the score. Whats your guess? 2012 archery buck.


----------



## Onpoint85

Bowhunt4Llfe said:


> Heres one I already scored, seeing how close you guys get. 2014 archery buck.


wow I was off
His g2's set so low on his beam they don't look as long as what they really are.

The kickers also take away from the length of the brows. he's heavier than I thought too. Great buck man


----------



## chasin'-game

Onpoint85 said:


> You're not far off on number 2 but waaaaaay off on number 1
> 
> number 2 was 137
> 
> I don't remember the exact score of the big one but he's 19 points and his 5x5 typical frame grossed 157 not counting the 9 extra points.. he's over 170 man


i posted the estimates before i saw them side by side, then i thought he was way bigger, awesome bucks my man!


----------



## chasin'-game

Bowhunt4Llfe said:


> Heres another one, i know the score. Whats your guess? 2012 archery buck.


wow, you are one lucky dude, my guess 140


----------



## Onpoint85

chasin'-game said:


> wow, you are one lucky dude, my guess 140


I agree


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe

chasin'-game said:


> wow, you are one lucky dude, my guess 140


Very close, I thought he was close to 140 walking up to him. Ended up going 146" The splits really helped, his left g2 is 12"


----------



## Onpoint85

chasin'-game said:


> i posted the estimates before i saw them side by side, then i thought he was way bigger, awesome bucks my man!


Thank you
Believe it or not I still like the long Brow 8 just as much as my big boy. I hunted him 2011, 2012, and got him in 2013. He lost atleast 15" over that time frame and a couple points


----------



## Onpoint85

Bowhunt4Llfe said:


> Very close, I thought he was close to 140 walking up to him. Ended up going 146" The splits really helped, his left g2 is 12"


Knew he had good tine length. 
Abnormals sure add up quick

what would u guess the 2 I posted a few minutes ago


----------



## Onpoint85

Here's a couple from back in the day 
The one on the left was my 2.5 year old Y2K buck. Wish I had let him get another year or 2 on him.


----------



## Onpoint85

Onpoint85 said:


> Here's a couple from back in the day
> The one on the left was my 2.5 year old Y2K buck. Wish I had let him get another year or 2 on him.


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe

Onpoint85 said:


>


1st 122"
2nd 128"


----------



## Onpoint85

Bowhunt4Llfe said:


> 1st 122"
> 2nd 128"


Well man to be honest, I don't really know what these 2 score 

I don't know if you only take 6 or 8 circumference measurements on an 8.

When I scored them i took 8 (measured between g3 and main beam tip) and both were in the low 130s within a couple inches of one another. I think 134 was the highest. But then again, maybe you're only supposed to take 6 circumference measurements which would put bith in the 120s


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe

Onpoint85 said:


> Well man to be honest, I don't really know what these 2 score
> 
> I don't know if you only take 6 or 8 circumference measurements on an 8.
> 
> When I scored them i took 8 (measured between g3 and main beam tip) and both were in the low 130s within a couple inches of one another. I think 134 was the highest. But then again, maybe you're only supposed to take 6 circumference measurements which would put bith in the 120s


They would both get 4 circumference measures per side. On the last one you take half way point from g3 and end of beam. Nice deer!


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe

Another to guess, 08' shotgun deer. Also my favorite mount (mckenzie 6500, has double throat patch)


----------



## Onpoint85

Bowhunt4Llfe said:


> Another to guess, 08' shotgun deer. Also my favorite mount (mckenzie 6500, has double throat patch)


165 ish


----------



## Onpoint85

Onpoint85 said:


> 165 ish


maybe high 150s


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe

Onpoint85 said:


> maybe high 150s


Scored right around 150"


----------



## Onpoint85

Onpoint85 said:


> And here's one of my favorites


bowhunt 

What woukd u guess these 2 at


----------



## C0wb0yChris

reddeerhunter said:


> 121 128


Really close. The first was 124 and the second was 126


----------



## killsnake1

How much does he score and how old.


----------



## killsnake1

One more pic


----------



## Bowhunteron72




----------



## chasin'-game

Bowhunteron72 said:


> View attachment 2557098


He is in the "bruiser" class.. no predictions needed, just hope you put one in the wheel house! good luck


----------



## Onpoint85

Bowhunteron72 said:


> View attachment 2557098


High 140's, low 50's. 

Great buck


----------



## Tim10610

Bowhunteron72 said:


> View attachment 2557098


160


----------



## alphaburner35

View attachment 2598649

Not the best pic. my friend actually had this deer at 50 yds when this picture was taken but could never get a clear shot. What you think he will go?


----------



## 14medlak




----------



## lakertown24

Guys AGE this deer for me, how OLD is he????????????


----------



## DMAR2007

Think this guy would reach 120"?


----------



## Teemster

Probably right at it


----------



## DMAR2007

Thank you sir! All I need to know


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe

DMAR2007 said:


> Think this guy would reach 120"?


Id say closer to 110-115" His tines arent real tall.


----------



## lakertown24

lakertown24 said:


> Guys AGE this deer for me, how OLD is he????????????
> View attachment 2630385
> 
> View attachment 2630417
> 
> View attachment 2630457


Anyone wanna guess his age?


----------



## Teemster

lakertown24 said:


> Anyone wanna guess his age?


No way to know for sure but my guess would be 3 or 4. Learnin more toward 3.


----------



## lakertown24

One of my best friends is dead set on 2yrs old... is he right?


----------



## dpr369

lakertown24 said:


> One of my best friends is dead set on 2yrs old... is he right?


I would guess 3 1/2.....from what I can see of his body


----------



## DMAR2007

130's?


----------



## muzzy500

DMAR2007 said:


> 130's?


Ya 130ish, 3 1/2


----------



## flip665

wow... the deer sure are red out there...


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Bowhunteron72 said:


> View attachment 2557098


Whereabouts in MO is that, just general area?


----------



## 6ptbuck

page one

TDmbear 135
iccyman001 155
elliottw 1615/8
rlsbowhunter 160's
skak. killer 125
master chife 160
hunter9z 1 128 2 145 3 160
reapr159 trasher 135 tall tine 140 tall tines budie 138
bowtechfever 135
kbrink big1 150 small1 135 
rfeather big1 140 small1 118


----------



## utesman

Hey guys curious what you think this buck would score that I just put down in Utah?


----------



## reddeerhunter

utesman said:


> Hey guys curious what you think this buck would score that I just put down in Utah?
> 
> View attachment 2713810
> 
> 
> View attachment 2713818
> 
> 
> View attachment 2713826


175 no velvet


----------



## Bonesaw23

How bout this guy missed him last year hope to catch him again this year.


----------



## Bonesaw23

How bout this guy too only came out at night last year.


----------



## ryans127

I know he isn't a monster by most peoples standards. But, he is big for my area where most people shoot anything with antlers. Definitely for a shooter for me since this would be my first buck with a bow. What will he score??


----------



## SCJW

ryans127 said:


> I know he isn't a monster by most peoples standards. But, he is big for my area where most people shoot anything with antlers. Definitely for a shooter for me since this would be my first buck with a bow. What will he score??
> 
> View attachment 2738770
> 
> View attachment 2738778


120"


----------



## ryans127

SCJW said:


> 120"


That's sort of what I was thinking.


----------



## Chasin Tail

Any guesses on this guy?


----------



## KSFLNT

Here are a few I have I am curious about.


----------



## evanson

Age and score?


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe

evanson said:


> Age and score?
> View attachment 2755730
> View attachment 2755738
> View attachment 2755746


Big enough to not pass!

4.5+ and id say real close to 160"


----------



## SCJW

Age guesses? Sorry for the terrible pic.


----------



## possum31

what about this guy?


----------



## evanson

Here's another one/ Age and score?


----------



## SCJW

possum31 said:


> View attachment 2767938
> View attachment 2767946
> 
> 
> what about this guy?


140ish


----------



## SCJW

evanson said:


> Here's another one/ Age and score?
> View attachment 2768738
> View attachment 2768746
> View attachment 2768754
> View attachment 2768762


3.5-4.5 and 150


----------



## 4X4HD

What do ya'll think this guy will go?


----------



## SCJW

4X4HD said:


> What do ya'll think this guy will go?


3.5 and 145


----------



## Teemster

definitely doesn't look 4.5 to me....but whatta I know?


evanson said:


> Here's another one/ Age and score?
> View attachment 2768738
> View attachment 2768746
> View attachment 2768754
> View attachment 2768762


----------



## dpr369

evanson said:


> Here's another one/ Age and score?
> View attachment 2768738
> View attachment 2768746
> View attachment 2768754
> View attachment 2768762


I'd say he's a stud 3.5 year old. Give him a couple years and he'll be a booner for sure.


----------



## Redbow17

I'm not much good with NT. Any guesses?


----------



## dpr369

Redbow17 said:


> I'm not much good with NT. Any guesses?
> 
> View attachment 2772458


From that angle it's hard to say....but wow!! Now that's some mass. He's easily over 180 beyond that I'd have to see him from a different angle. But 180 is a very conservative guess. Probably pushing 200"


----------



## DocBrock

any ideas on what this buck might score? At the beginning of August he started as a 10 point, and then his brow tines split into forks, and now he's starting to grow sticker points on them. Not sure how many points you'd actually say he has now. I've never scored a buck, but know this is a good one. Just didn't know how good.


----------



## SCJW

165-170


----------



## DocBrock

I forgot to add this pic from the front view. Same buck


----------



## aharmon111

I have these two at the top of my target list. I am terrible at score. 'id assume the 8pt is 4 1/2 and the 7 is 4 1/2 or 3 1/2 but i really am not sure. Both deer i am familar with and they blew up this year.


----------



## aharmon111

Man i didnt realize those bucks are in the exact same spot in these pictures hahah


----------



## readonly

ryans127 said:


> That's sort of what I was thinking.


2Y0, 105" tops


----------



## ridgehunter70

Checked a couple cameras yesterday and got this one.


----------



## LBL Forest

Nice Bucks.


----------



## cheyv74

Here is one I've had all summer.. How he sticks around&#55357;&#56841;!


----------



## WestVirginiaBow

*Any guesses on scores?*

Not quite sure how big the first one is, he may look smaller than he is?














I'm hoping this guy shows his face during some daylight hours!


----------



## deerhunter1717

Score?


----------



## DMAR2007

deerhunter1717 said:


> Score?


Holy crap that deer is fat and old. 135 at least. Might go 140.


----------



## deerhunter1717

Score>


----------



## SCJW

deerhunter1717 said:


> Score>


135"


----------



## Onpoint85

deerhunter1717 said:


> Score?


Looks like a moose with a whitetail rack


----------



## NYSBowman

Best buck I have on cam.

Age and score?


----------



## DMAR2007

2.5 maybe 3 and probably right at 120"


NYSBowman said:


> Best buck I have on cam.
> 
> Age and score?
> 
> View attachment 2816170
> 
> View attachment 2816178


----------



## okiebob




----------



## blazinsoles




----------



## maddawg0517

What's your opinion on this guy? I have pics of him last year as an average looking 10pt, but he blew up this year. This is the biggest deer we've ever had on our property by far. Not many deer like this where I hunt in WV.


----------



## brasscow

Couple of a new one i hope sticks around.


----------



## Ryno

Best buck on camera this year.


----------



## bowcraze30

Figured I would join in. I will get better pics uploaded. For now this is the best I can do.


----------



## trophyhunter11

166


----------



## trophyhunter11

.







These are all the same deer and an awesome thread! Can't quit looking at it.


----------



## trophyhunter11

deerhunter1717 said:


> Score?


145


----------



## AmishArcher




----------



## okiebob

Passed this guy up a bunch last year, I'm thinking he was who hitting the mineral so hard this winter. I'm thinking somewhere between 140-145


----------



## okiebob




----------



## Kordy

What do you all think this guy will score? Any guesses on age?


----------



## crazie

main frame 10 with split brow and extra 1 inch point what you think it would score I image it is a bit larger now had a good bit of time to grow.


----------



## reddeerhunter

Kordy said:


> View attachment 2839666
> View attachment 2839690
> View attachment 2839682
> What do you all think this guy will score? Any guesses on age?


four years. 147".


----------



## heath_4503

chasin'-game said:


> my guess is 155


Offical B/C score: 197 5/8 Gross 174 1/4 net.


----------



## Kordy

reddeerhunter said:


> four years. 147".


I am thinking 4 yrs to, but I was guessing him mid 150s


----------



## Ashadow315

How's about this one?


----------



## D-TRAIN

*Age*

Just curious on age. 1st picture was last year, 2nd is this year.


----------



## SCJW

He looks 4 in the 1st pic, so I'm guessing he is a 5 year old.


----------



## Cfrazier31

Will you guys score this buck on the left for me please?


----------



## reddeerhunter

Cfrazier31 said:


> Will you guys score this buck on the left for me please?
> View attachment 2879250
> View attachment 2879250


151 and 132


----------



## Dreamer

*Curious on Score and Age*

I'm thinking he has some potential if I let him walk this year...















Looks like a fairly typical 10 to me, although the second picture is pretty blurry


----------



## SCJW

Dreamer said:


> I'm thinking he has some potential if I let him walk this year...
> View attachment 2885330
> 
> View attachment 2885322
> 
> 
> Looks like a fairly typical 10 to me, although the second picture is pretty blurry


135 give or take a little


----------



## SCJW

trophyhunter11 said:


> View attachment 2836618
> View attachment 2836642
> .
> View attachment 2836650
> 
> These are all the same deer and an awesome thread! Can't quit looking at it.


170


----------



## Judge10

What Yall think he will score.


----------



## SCJW

130-135


----------



## reed4343

curious of age and score


----------



## kyhunter51




----------



## kyhunter51




----------



## SCJW

145


----------



## johnv2675

I got this photo of this buck July 25th of this year. I haven't seen him since, nor have I looked for him. The picture was taken in western pa. What would you score him then and then give a rough estimate of whet you think he is now.

Thanks,

John


----------



## SCJW

110-115 in the pic.


----------



## RobbyE

SCJW said:


> 110-115 in the pic.


I agree


----------



## Sneaky1

Only ones we have of this guy who just showed up.


----------



## Sneaky1

Anyone?


----------



## Jackbag




----------



## RobbyE

Jackbag said:


> View attachment 2950017
> View attachment 2950025


I see about 160" of antler. Stud!


----------



## RidgeNinja91




----------



## SCJW

RidgeNinja91 said:


> View attachment 2962202


140"


----------



## RedneckKajun

*How about mine?*













How about mine?


----------



## SCJW

145-150


----------



## RedneckKajun

Think he could break 150"? I know the tines are short but main beam length and mass are pretty good.


----------



## SCJW

RedneckKajun said:


> Think he could break 150"? I know the tines are short but main beam length and mass are pretty good.


Judging from the pics I think it's very possible. Measure him and let me know what you come up with.

Rough figure I came up with:

MB 48
G1 7
G2 16
G3 16
G4 10

Mass 39

Inside Spread 15

151" total and that's not counting all nt points.


----------



## Bear Attack 310




----------



## SCJW

160ish


----------



## RedneckKajun

He's at the taxi soaking his velvet right now and won't be back until the end of January but I did take a few measurements before I dropped him off. 17-1/2" inside spread, 6-1/2"-7" bases and a 3-4" kicker in between his left side G2 & G3.


----------



## dubslx

Take your time gentlemen......


----------



## SCJW

Booner for sure!


----------



## willm1989

Guesses on the ages of these 2 as well?


----------



## RobbyE

SCJW said:


> Judging from the pics I think it's very possible. Measure him and let me know what you come up with.
> 
> Rough figure I came up with:
> 
> MB 48
> G1 7
> G2 16
> G3 16
> G4 10
> 
> Mass 39
> 
> Inside Spread 15
> 
> 151" total and that's not counting all nt points.


For what its worth, I come up almost exactly the same.


----------



## RobbyE

dubslx said:


> Take your time gentlemen......


I'm going to say 145. That is 145 degrees internal temp to cook the backstraps from that bad boy.


----------



## BlackSS2001

Hope I linked the videos correctly.


----------



## Navysealboy

i saw him yesterday but he did not provide a shot


----------



## Navysealboy




----------



## SCJW

I'm going to guess 160-170 gross.


----------



## B-mad




----------



## B-mad




----------



## Out East




----------



## dubslx

RobbyE said:


> I'm going to say 145. That is 145 degrees internal temp to cook the backstraps from that bad boy.


Hahaha.......that's what I'm talking about. When you open the freezer, you forget the size of the rack.


----------



## sticknstringer




----------



## SCJW

B-mad said:


>


155ish



Out East said:


> View attachment 3009578
> 
> View attachment 3009586
> 
> View attachment 3009610


130ish



sticknstringer said:


> View attachment 3009937
> View attachment 3009961


Need better pics


----------



## g_c_c_23

*Here are my targets for the season*


----------



## shawtd

Any thoughts on this guy? Disregard date/time....user error....


----------



## reddeerhunter

144"


----------



## yocum




----------



## yocum




----------



## Liveblue23

no so much worried with score as to more about age. but might as well toss some guesses for both out there. lol


----------



## flio11

Any thoughts on his score 
..... He weighed 302lbs and had no teeth.


----------



## Liveblue23

flio11 said:


> Any thoughts on his score
> ..... He weighed 302lbs and had no teeth.


I'd say pushing 140.Nice deer.


----------



## Liveblue23

Anyone any ideas on mine?


----------



## smokedhog

I have three that I would love to hear some feedback on. I'm as worried about age as I am score.

Deer 1
Also has a split right brow tine that doesn't show well in this pic. I'm guessing 4.5, was pretty sure he was 3.5 last year.










Deer 2
I'm guessing 5+ no clue on score but I will say our body size here is exceptional.


















Deer 3
I know there is no way to guess score just want an age on the one in the rear. I was guessing 3.5 but I suck.


----------



## SCJW

Liveblue23 said:


> Anyone any ideas on mine?


135 and 4.5 for the first buck.


----------



## hManSD




----------



## SCJW

165-170


----------



## RobbyE

Liveblue23 said:


> Anyone any ideas on mine?


I come up with 150, and he looks mature to me. 4 1/2 or 5 1/2 would be my guess.


----------



## RobbyE

Smokehog,

Deer#1 has insane brows. I would agree on his age. I think he grosses in the mid 140's if you count the stickers.
Deer #2 I agree could be 5+. He definitely has the roman nose. I would expect him to have more of a saddle back and sagging belly, but maybe he works out.
Deer #3 Can't see enough from the pic to make a great guess, but if he is a ten pointer, I think he'd score around 130.


----------



## RobbyE

hManSD,

Do you have any other pics? As he is, I came up with 160, but this pic is from August 1st and he probably put on some more inches before shedding.


----------



## Liveblue23

RobbyE said:


> I come up with 150, and he looks mature to me. 4 1/2 or 5 1/2 would be my guess.


Really think he go 150 as 8 huh


----------



## RobbyE

Liveblue23 said:


> Really think he go 150 as 8 huh


He may be a little short of 150, but not much. Here's how I came up with it. 
Spread 18" (with a straight on pic like this, I use 5" center to center for the eyes to make a scale)
Main beams 48" (total)
Brows 10"
G2's 22"
G3's 17"
Mass 34"
Total 149"
I'm least confident in the main beams as we don't have a side view.


----------



## SCJW

RobbyE said:


> He may be a little short of 150, but not much. Here's how I came up with it.
> Spread 18" (with a straight on pic like this, I use 5" center to center for the eyes to make a scale)
> Main beams 48" (total)
> Brows 10"
> G2's 22"
> G3's 17"
> Mass 34"
> Total 149"
> I'm least confident in the main beams as we don't have a side view.


Here is what I came up with:

MB 44"
G1 7"
G2 19"
G3 19"

Mass 30
Inside Spread 16

Total= 135"


----------



## SCJW

That is a very nice deer, but it takes a giant 8 point to make hit 150".


----------



## bporter

Ok here is mine. Two pics I think it's the same deer. He looks mature, not much mass tho.


----------



## smokedhog

Any other guesses on mine?


----------



## Liveblue23

SCJW said:


> That is a very nice deer, but it takes a giant 8 point to make hit 150".


Lol yea it does.I was lucky enough Rio kill a 157 few years back


----------



## SCJW

smokedhog said:


> Any other guesses on mine?


125-130 and 120ish respectively. I think you are close on ages.


----------



## Jlathigee

. Random Buck I've never seen on this property, don't mind the month on the camera lol


----------



## SCJW

SCJW said:


> Here is what I came up with:
> 
> MB 44"
> G1 7"
> G2 19"
> G3 19"
> 
> Mass 30
> Inside Spread 16
> 
> Total= 135"


Oops, I was looking at the wrong deer. These measurements were for Flio11's buck.

I'm going to guess the same for Liveblue23, around 135.


----------



## smokedhog

SCJW said:


> 125-130 and 120ish respectively. I think you are close on ages.


I know they aren't monsters but that seems a bit low. Then again I'm the guy looking for guesses on a message board.


----------



## rdhuge

How bout this one'seems age and score?


----------



## rdhuge

That's supposed to say "how bout this one's age and score?" I am trying to get better at aging them on the hoof, and I am guessing he was 3 or so, just wondering everyone else's opinion.


----------



## SCJW

smokedhog said:


> I know they aren't monsters but that seems a bit low. Then again I'm the guy looking for guesses on a message board.


After looking at them again I may have guessed low. Do you have any more pics of the first buck? It's hard to judge tine length in that pic. The second buck seems to lack mass and main beam length, but he may go 125-130.


----------



## SCJW

rdhuge said:


> How bout this one'seems age and score?
> View attachment 3066906


110-115


----------



## rdhuge

That's really close! I taped him at 118 3/8 gross and 116 6/8 net. How old would you guess him at?


----------



## bporter

What about mine? I think it's the same buck but buddy says it could be two


----------



## rdhuge

I think it looks like the same deer. It's hard to tell from those angles, but I'm guessing in the 130's and 4 1/2 years old. Just a guess though.


----------



## SCJW

rdhuge said:


> That's really close! I taped him at 118 3/8 gross and 116 6/8 net. How old would you guess him at?


Hard to say from that pic. Did you have trail cam pics?


----------



## SCJW

rdhuge said:


> I think it looks like the same deer. It's hard to tell from those angles, but I'm guessing in the 130's and 4 1/2 years old. Just a guess though.


I agree


----------



## rdhuge

SCJW said:


> Hard to say from that pic. Did you have trail cam pics?


No trail cam pics, I snuck back in on some public land that I had not hunted before and got him.


----------



## SCJW

rdhuge said:


> No trail cam pics, I snuck back in on some public land that I had not hunted before and got him.


Just a wild guess from that pic, I'm going to say 2.5 years old. Congrats on getting it done on public land!


----------



## rdhuge

Thanks! It's a great challenge!


----------



## plumber423




----------



## SCJW

plumber423 said:


> View attachment 3079290


135ish


----------



## hManSD

RobbyE, 

Unfortunately, this is the last picture I have of him. He was a camera hog all summer long and I got to see him from nubs to what you see above. It almost seemed like he knew where my cameras were and walked right in front of them. Then he just disappeared. I just arrowed a 138 inch'er this last weekend so my buck archery season is over. But hopefully he is still around and maybe shows up during gun season or is still alive next year.


----------



## SCJW

Any score and age guesses on this guy? I'm thinking 120-125 and minimum 4.5.


----------



## EliteNBK

127


----------



## EliteNBK

140


----------



## EliteNBK

plumber423 said:


> View attachment 3079290


This one 140


----------



## walkerrunner

Thoughts? Not the best pic.


----------



## flio11

What is his score?


----------



## Bhoov20




----------



## SCJW

walkerrunner said:


> Thoughts? Not the best pic.


He looks 180s


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR

What you guys think?


----------



## SCJW

130


----------



## ExtremeJunky

What do you think?


----------



## RedneckKajun

Thanks you guys


----------



## sambony79

I'm hoping/guessing the 130 area? Am I off?


----------



## CDelattre32

How about this guy?? PA buck


----------



## RobbyE

SCJW said:


> He looks 180s


Not enough to be accurate, but he sure has the frame and tine length to be 170-180 range. Let us know after you shoot him.


----------



## RobbyE

CDelattre32 said:


> View attachment 3115929
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115953
> 
> 
> How about this guy?? PA buck


I think mid 120's. He's symmetrical enough that he may make P&Y.


----------



## RobbyE

sambony79 said:


> I'm hoping/guessing the 130 area? Am I off?
> 
> View attachment 3115825


I don't think you are way off. I came up with 126, but I'd like to see another pic or two to be more confident. He has long main beams and a nice spread, but short brows and g3's.


----------



## RobbyE

Extreme Junky

Congrats. I think 110 range. Put a tape on him and let us know.


----------



## CDelattre32

sambony79 said:


> I'm hoping/guessing the 130 area? Am I off?
> 
> View attachment 3115825


I'd say about 136"


----------



## flio11

Anyone? NY buck


----------



## SCJW

105-110 max. He looks young though


----------



## SCJW

CDelattre32 said:


> I'd say about 136"


Those short brows and g3s will hurt him. I'm thinking 125-130.


----------



## flio11

Another one of my hit listers....


----------



## SCJW

I'm guessing 135-140 on that one.


----------



## Okccj




----------



## SCJW

140ish


----------



## Okccj

SCJW said:


> 140ish


I was thinking closer to 150, but I have limited antler scoring experience.


----------



## CDelattre32

How about this 2014 buck I killed in PA with my Mathews creed?!?


----------



## sambony79

another photo of the old guy from the day before


----------



## Okccj

Okccj said:


> View attachment 3121602
> View attachment 3121610
> View attachment 3121626


Any other guesses?


----------



## CDelattre32

Okccj said:


> Any other guesses?


Mid 130's, maybe more tho


----------



## Anglerman2011

Curious thought on age, spread more than aggregate score. Any insight is greatly appreciate. Just got an inch to put a monster six on the wall....Thanks


----------



## SCJW

Wow, he is wide! He's 4.5+ and 25"+ outside.


----------



## 1eyeRed

Would this guy... Hit P&Y?















I have a few other photos of him but these are the clearest and he's a 10pt. Short brow tines, it looks like. Not a lot of mass, but looks like has some width between the two sides and can be considered somewhat tall? Not that I'd hesitate to shoot him. He'll be bigger than anything I've ever tagged. Just wondering..


----------



## yidava25

1eyeRed said:


> Would this guy... Hit P&Y?
> View attachment 3140249
> 
> View attachment 3140273
> 
> 
> I have a few other photos of him but these are the clearest and he's a 10pt. Short brow tines, it looks like. Not a lot of mass, but looks like has some width between the two sides and can be considered somewhat tall? Not that I'd hesitate to shoot him. He'll be bigger than anything I've ever tagged. Just wondering..


Not quite... may break 120". If he was a little heavier he'd be right close.


----------



## yidava25

flio11 said:


> Another one of my hit listers....


Mmmm... 140... Very nice rack.


----------



## RobbyE

yidava25 said:


> Not quite... may break 120". If he was a little heavier he'd be right close.


Have to agree. Right around 120". Shoot him and let us know for sure.


----------



## RobbyE

yidava25 said:


> Mmmm... 140... Very nice rack.


I agree, 135-140


----------



## SCJW

1eyeRed said:


> Would this guy... Hit P&Y?
> View attachment 3140249
> 
> View attachment 3140273
> 
> 
> I have a few other photos of him but these are the clearest and he's a 10pt. Short brow tines, it looks like. Not a lot of mass, but looks like has some width between the two sides and can be considered somewhat tall? Not that I'd hesitate to shoot him. He'll be bigger than anything I've ever tagged. Just wondering..


I think he will be close. He may squeeze in.


----------



## rdhuge

How bout this guy?


----------



## RobbyE

rdhuge said:


> How bout this guy?
> View attachment 3159922


A little blurry, but I think I see enough to say he should make 130" possible more.


----------



## rdhuge

RobbyE said:


> A little blurry, but I think I see enough to say he should make 130" possible more.


Sorry for the blur, that's about what I figured him at but wanted a second opinion. Thanks!


----------



## SCJW

I think he will go 140s


----------



## Chillr73




----------



## SCJW

125


----------



## yidava25

Chillr73 said:


>


I've got a very similar buck on the wall that went 127". This one looks a little heavier, if anything. Probably 130


----------



## wvbowhunter13

Only pic we got of him. More concerned with age than score...


----------



## SCJW

3.5-4.5, but it's hard to tell in this pic


----------



## Thlayli




----------



## SCJW

130


----------



## 100%fairchase

Hint: main beams are just short of 26"


----------



## 100%fairchase

Side view


----------



## flio11

140-145


----------



## 100%fairchase

There is another pick on previous page.


----------



## RobbyE

I get 149 counting the stickers. Have you put a tape on him? Congrats, he's a stud. What county in Wisconsin?


----------



## 100%fairchase

I did put a tape on. 153 4/8 as eight and 156 1/8 with the kicker. Dane County Wisconsin


----------



## SCJW

100%fairchase said:


> View attachment 3173442
> 
> Side view


I figure around 147" gross on the main frame. I didn't count the stickers.


----------



## SCJW

100%fairchase said:


> I did put a tape on. 153 4/8 as eight and 156 1/8 with the kicker. Dane County Wisconsin


Oops! Didn't see this.


----------



## SCJW

100%fairchase said:


> I did put a tape on. 153 4/8 as eight and 156 1/8 with the kicker. Dane County Wisconsin


Very nice buck! Post the measurements.


----------



## 100%fairchase

There is another pic on previous page as well. I did not count the two kickers on right side they were not measurable points at least I didn't think so only counted the kicker on left G2


----------



## RobbyE

100%fairchase said:


> I did put a tape on. 153 4/8 as eight and 156 1/8 with the kicker. Dane County Wisconsin


The stickers don't officially count, but I always add them in the gross score of a deer as you would if it was a non typical. I figure they should get credit for everything they grow. 

A 150+ inch main frame 8 is a great buck. He will look great on the wall. I hunt Richland County, not too far away.


----------



## 100%fairchase

Richland County is great hunting! He definitely was bigger than I thought. I saw him a week and a half before I shot him and I was thinking 145 then, but was pleasantly surprised after shooting him.. good luck to you


----------



## Hall77

Thoughts on this one got pics of him for 3 years.


----------



## Onpoint85

Low 140's


----------



## flio11

140s


----------



## JakeZ7

just ran into this guy for the first time since sep 26th. what do you think? score and age?


----------



## Kosmo1111

Hey guys would like some help. Thanks, going crazy thinking about him....


----------



## Kosmo1111

Bump


----------



## Brandon H

cnedeer12 said:


> thinking 140'sisshhhh


yOU WILL END UP GROSSING IN THE LOW 160 RANGE i THINK THERE IS A LOT OF LENGTH THERE


----------



## Hall77

Hall77 said:


> Thoughts on this one got pics of him for 3 years.
> View attachment 3182417
> View attachment 3182425
> View attachment 3182441


140s are y'all serious?


----------



## yidava25

Hall77 said:


> 140s are y'all serious?


I see him busting into the 150s but not by much.
Sort of sounds like you have a number of your own in mind already. This is the definition of an opinion thread so it's best to be ready to deal with people's thoughts when you ask for them.


----------



## RobbyE

yidava25 said:


> I see him busting into the 150s but not by much.
> Sort of sounds like you have a number of your own in mind already. This is the definition of an opinion thread so it's best to be ready to deal with people's thoughts when you ask for them.


Here is what I get:
Spread 15"
Beams 48" (Total)
Brows 6"
G1's 16"
G2's 20"
G3's 14"
Mass 30"
Total 149
I may a little light on the mass scores, but he doesn't look very heavy. At first glance, my impression was mid 150's but my calculator says around 150.


----------



## RobbyE

JakeZ7 said:


> View attachment 3186442
> 
> View attachment 3186450
> 
> 
> just ran into this guy for the first time since sep 26th. what do you think? score and age?


I get 132" gross. For age I'd say 3 1/2, but could be convinced of 4 1/2.


----------



## Kosmo1111

Bump


----------



## Quickpin87




----------



## CDelattre32

Quickpin87 said:


> View attachment 3214385
> View attachment 3214401
> View attachment 3214449


High 140's I would say, if not higher. Nice buck man


----------



## hammerdownbrown

Waiting for him to show up in daylight


----------



## vincent burrell

I would like to know what this one ends up taping out at. Looks like he could be deceptively big. Great brows, g4s, and width might push him into the 160's imo.


Quickpin87 said:


> View attachment 3214385
> View attachment 3214401
> View attachment 3214449


----------



## Quickpin87

vincent burrell said:


> I would like to know what this one ends up taping out at. Looks like he could be deceptively big. Great brows, g4s, and width might push him into the 160's imo.


----------



## Quickpin87

CDelattre32 said:


> High 140's I would say, if not higher. Nice buck man


Better get to the optometrist and get your eyes checked!! Maybe more is an understatement!!!!


----------



## HOYTFFZY11

What do you guys think on age and score?


----------



## KCJayhawk

High 140's? That buck puts mine to shame and I have a score of 158 for mine.


----------



## wally247

I know the broken tine kills it, but what do you think? I'm not very good at scoring.


----------



## RobbyE

wally247 said:


> I know the broken tine kills it, but what do you think? I'm not very good at scoring.


Gross 128


----------



## wally247

How about him?


----------



## Lungbustah

What ya guys think for score? He's 18 3/4" inside and 20 3/4" outside. All his longer tines are around the 5 1/4" mark


----------



## flio11

120-125


----------



## flio11

Shot him few years back! I Had him scored! Let see how good you guys are.....


----------



## RobbyE

flio11 said:


> Shot him few years back! I Had him scored! Let see how good you guys are.....


Here goes. I get 158 gross (not counting non typical points). I see about 12" of those (it would need 15" to be scored non typical). The non-typical net score I think would be in the mid 160's.

How did I do. Not real confident in the beam scores from the one angle.


----------



## RobbyE

Awesome buck by the way.


----------



## flio11

184 1/4


----------



## flio11

Green scored by sci


----------



## kp3100

What do you thing he'll score, and do you think this is the same buck? The velvet pic is from 2 years ago.


----------



## KennyO




----------



## Sneaky1

110" fir deer above me


----------



## RobbyE

flio11 said:


> 184 1/4


Is that gross (including non-typical points). If you get a chance, would you mind posting the scores? Estimating bucks 150 and under is usually pretty easy, but guys like this are much tougher. Always looking to hone the skills. Thanks for posting that bad boy.


----------



## flio11

That's gross. I have to look for the paper.... Recently moved.... A lot of boxes in attic.


----------



## Drone

flio11 said:


> That's gross. I have to look for the paper.... Recently moved.... A lot of boxes in attic.


Haha last time I said my deer was bigger than their estimations they called me a liar. Nice to see some people don't immediately outlaw anyone who doesn't agree with their imaginary tape measures. Great buck btw


----------



## flio11

I don't care.... I know what the tape read, that's all that maters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55

Shot this deer and lost him this week. He survived...hit shoulder. Whats he score? 120???


----------



## SCJW

Yes, 120" is close.


----------



## SCJW

Drone said:


> Haha last time I said my deer was bigger than their estimations they called me a liar. Nice to see some people don't immediately outlaw anyone who doesn't agree with their imaginary tape measures. Great buck btw


To their defense, your buck didn't look anywhere close to 167. You posted the pic asking for score guesses. Lots of guys post scores that are completely wrong, because they don't know the proper way to measure antlers. How are they supposed to know that you are not one of those guys?


----------



## HRStruttinstuff

What's this one score?


----------



## chadabear

*Score*

Any idea????????


----------



## TraeStelzer




----------



## TraeStelzer




----------



## Liveblue23

Need some opinions boys. Just had these guys show up. Age and score?









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## BlazinBreezy

I haven't scored him myself yet but will give it a go when I get him back. What do you guys think?


----------



## RobbyE

HRStruttinstuff said:


> What's this one score?
> View attachment 3277986
> 
> View attachment 3278002


Looks like 158 gross. Awesome buck. Do you know the score?


----------



## RobbyE

chadabear said:


> Any idea????????


Holy crap! did you find that thing? I see 159" gross plus 21" of junk for a total of 180". Wouldn't surprise me if it was really closer to 190". if you have scored it, I would really be interested in the score, as you don't get to estimate something like that very often.


----------



## HRStruttinstuff

i measured 156 prior to taking him to taxidermist but nothing official to this point. Got him in illinois 11-7.


----------



## chadabear

RobbyE said:


> Holy crap! did you find that thing? I see 159" gross plus 21" of junk for a total of 180". Wouldn't surprise me if it was really closer to 190". if you have scored it, I would really be interested in the score, as you don't get to estimate something like that very often.


Yeah, been knowing about this peice of property for 15+ years, and ran into the owner few weeks ago. He doesnt hunt it, and agreed to lease it to me. This was 100yds behind the old camphouse laying on a levee with the spine behind it. Not sure if it came off a nearby fenced ranch, or was just an old barn yard buck. I estimated his wear on teeth to be at 5, but without the lower jaw, am not that accurate. Judging by all the knots on his bases indicates a high protein diet, which is what makes me beleive he may have been penned, or fed from a supplied feeder year round, and either escaped, or got out somehow. pictures will tell if he was truly a home body deer, I put 3 cameras out and will know what is on the place soon enough. Just hope that if he is a natural deer, he was able to infestate some does over the years and leave his legacy. By the looks of the skull, horns and stuff, he died around August. Maybe EHD, or Yotes, or poacher....who knows....
I haven't put a tape on him, but figured at 180 also. This was definately one of the biggest surprises I have ever walked up on. Not to mention just having the opportunity to hunt the land. Definately God sent...


----------



## jds2013

Shot this buck at 4:20 pm in Northeast Kansas at 20 yards last night, after he responded to a short rattling sequence. What do you guys think he grosses? I have an unofficial measurement on him, I'm just wanting to know what you guys think.


----------



## RobbyE

jds2013 said:


> Shot this buck at 4:20 pm in Northeast Kansas at 20 yards last night, after he responded to a short rattling sequence. What do you guys think he grosses? I have an unofficial measurement on him, I'm just wanting to know what you guys think.
> View attachment 3288457


I think he is a stud! I'm a little afraid of looking silly because the one angle picture is a little distorted, but I come up with 146 gross.


----------



## RobbyE

chadabear said:


> Yeah, been knowing about this peice of property for 15+ years, and ran into the owner few weeks ago. He doesnt hunt it, and agreed to lease it to me. This was 100yds behind the old camphouse laying on a levee with the spine behind it. Not sure if it came off a nearby fenced ranch, or was just an old barn yard buck. I estimated his wear on teeth to be at 5, but without the lower jaw, am not that accurate. Judging by all the knots on his bases indicates a high protein diet, which is what makes me beleive he may have been penned, or fed from a supplied feeder year round, and either escaped, or got out somehow. pictures will tell if he was truly a home body deer, I put 3 cameras out and will know what is on the place soon enough. Just hope that if he is a natural deer, he was able to infestate some does over the years and leave his legacy. By the looks of the skull, horns and stuff, he died around August. Maybe EHD, or Yotes, or poacher....who knows....
> I haven't put a tape on him, but figured at 180 also. This was definately one of the biggest surprises I have ever walked up on. Not to mention just having the opportunity to hunt the land. Definately God sent...


Hopefully he was a native buck, or if he wasn't, hopefully he did some breeding before he died. Would he have had an ear tag if he was fenced? I suppose coyotes could have carried it off if he was. When you do get around to measuring him, please let me know what you get.


----------



## archery34

What about him


----------



## reddeerhunter

archery34 said:


> What about him


158 class.


----------



## archery34

reddeerhunter said:


> 158 class.


Any thoughts on age with him being a mulie?


----------



## SCJW

I posted a trail cam pic of this buck a month or so back. I finally got to put a tape on him. Anymore guesses before I tell you what I came up with? He was a little bigger than I thought.


----------



## KRATZMOG

Took him last night, what do you guys think he scores?


----------



## Kodiak13

That's a first, great shot


----------



## Kodiak13

Great buck man


----------



## eastoneasy

*Give it a shot*


----------



## mudrider34

I new to scoring bucks and letting them grow. Any ideas on this guy he's the biggest I've got on camera.


----------



## SCJW

Around 115"


----------



## trapperman61




----------



## RobbyE

KRATZMOG said:


> View attachment 3325817
> 
> 
> Took him last night, what do you guys think he scores?


I get 138 gross. How close am I? Nice buck!


----------



## RobbyE

Mudrider, I get around 120. Don't know much about Georgia bucks, but I'd guess he's 3 1/2. Next year he could really blow up.


----------



## RobbyE

SCJW said:


> I posted a trail cam pic of this buck a month or so back. I finally got to put a tape on him. Anymore guesses before I tell you what I came up with? He was a little bigger than I thought.


Sorry SCJW, I missed this one. I don't have time to back and see if I guessed at the trail cam pic too.

I say 135ish. Good tine length.


----------



## RobbyE

Trapperman, I think he is about 119 now. Looks to me like he is a 5x4 with a few kickers. I'll be he turns into something cool next year.


----------



## SCJW

RobbyE said:


> Sorry SCJW, I missed this one. I don't have time to back and see if I guessed at the trail cam pic too.
> 
> I say 135ish. Good tine length.



You are exactly right. We came up with roughly 135. From the trail cam pic I was thinking 125ish. Trail cam pics can be deceiving!


----------



## IowaBruiser

Not a trail cam but had this guy cruise by at 50 while my buddy was filming. What do you guys think?


----------



## SCJW

145-150 gross


----------



## flio11

Mid 150 all day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRATZMOG

RobbyE said:


> I get 138 gross. How close am I? Nice buck!


That's pretty darn good, taxi scored him at 138 1/4 net.


----------



## flio11

What's he gross? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vectrixxl

what do u guys think this one score(gross). only a 6 point. I have scored him. just seeing if a 6 throws people off.


----------



## flio11

115


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCJW

I'm going to guess 120-125. That's a big 6!


----------



## vectrixxl

he grossed 131 6/8.


----------



## SCJW

vectrixxl said:


> he grossed 131 6/8.


I figured I was low on the score. He is a stud, congrats!!


----------



## RobbyE

KRATZMOG said:


> That's pretty darn good, taxi scored him at 138 1/4 net.


Blind squirrel found a nut.


----------



## RobbyE

SCJW said:


> I figured I was low on the score. He is a stud, congrats!!


I was a little late, but I would have been a little low too. I came up with 124. I think I probably missed on the beam length. Kind of hard to get a feel sometimes with the straight on pic. 

What a mega-six! I'd love to have him on my wall.


----------



## RobbyE

SCJW said:


> 145-150 gross


I'm in the same range. I'm thinking 150 gross including the stickers. Not for sure what's going on that left side. I think that those are kickers coming off the g3 and g4, but they could be separate tines.

I'm thinking that I may have been tempted to wing an arrow from 50.


----------



## vectrixxl

RobbyE said:


> I was a little late, but I would have been a little low too. I came up with 124. I think I probably missed on the beam length. Kind of hard to get a feel sometimes with the straight on pic.
> 
> What a mega-six! I'd love to have him on my wall.


he has 25 and 251/4 mains. alot of people may not realize a 6 still gets 4 mass measurments


----------



## SCJW

vectrixxl said:


> he has 25 and 251/4 mains. alot of people may not realize a 6 still gets 4 mass measurments


Beam length and his huge head threw me off. He looks like a tank. Did you weigh him?


----------



## vectrixxl

he weighed 216.4 lbs. I was after him for 3 years. had 4 years of pictures. two weeks prior to getting him with shotgun i had him at 15 yds bowhunting just could not get him to stop for a shot. almost certain he was 7 years old


----------



## SCJW

Here is a tricky one. I know what he scored. Any guesses?


----------



## Onpoint85

SCJW said:


> Here is a tricky one. I know what he scored. Any guesses?


139

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## vectrixxl

SCJW said:


> Here is a tricky one. I know what he scored. Any guesses?


143


----------



## SCJW

Onpoint85 said:


> 139
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk





vectrixxl said:


> 143


Give me a little while and I will post another pic of him and see what you think. This was the first trail cam pic we ever had of him and I guessed around the same as y'all.


----------



## RobbyE

SCJW said:


> Give me a little while and I will post another pic of him and see what you think. This was the first trail cam pic we ever had of him and I guessed around the same as y'all.


I get 152. He's very similar to a 9 that I killed that was 145.


----------



## SCJW

More pics


----------



## SCJW

He went 164-7/8" total
He officially grossed 162-3/8"


----------



## Onpoint85

SCJW said:


> More pics


Holy ****

I was off by a lot.

Great buck.

There was a buck in 2012 that I had some trail cam pics of. I knew he was a good deer that I'd definitley shoot but he wasn't the buck I was targeting.

The neighbor got that buck, he went in the low 160s, and the buck I was hunting ended up scoring 151

Great buck man 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SCJW

Onpoint85 said:


> Holy ****
> 
> I was off by a lot.
> 
> Great buck.
> 
> There was a buck in 2012 that I had some trail cam pics of. I knew he was a good deer that I'd definitley shoot but he wasn't the buck I was targeting.
> 
> The neighbor got that buck, he went in the low 160s, and the buck I was hunting ended up scoring 151
> 
> Great buck man
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I thought the same thing. I would've never, in a million years, guessed he was that big from the trail cam pics. Trail cam pics can be very deceiving, especially night pics.


----------



## RobbyE

I was wrong he was not like the 9 I shot. He was much bigger. 

Last year we had over a hundred pics of a buck that my buddy ended up killing. There were pics that you'd swear he was 130's. He grossed 166.


----------



## Onpoint85

SCJW said:


> I thought the same thing. I would've never, in a million years, guessed he was that big from the trail cam pics. Trail cam pics can be very deceiving, especially night pics.


Was that a south Carolina buck?



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SCJW

Can y'all get pics of these bucks? I'd love to see them.


----------



## SCJW

Onpoint85 said:


> Was that a south Carolina buck?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Yes, I shot him last year in my home county. He made top 100 in SC all time record book and missed my county typical record by 5/8". Too bad he broke that brow tine.


----------



## Onpoint85

SCJW said:


> Can y'all get pics of these bucks? I'd love to see them.


This is the buck that went in the 160's. I still don't see it. I would have definitley shot him if he had presented a shot though.

And here the buckthat I thought was 160 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Onpoint85

First pic didn't post a


Here's the one that went 160s


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jagerace

I shot this guy in central Missouri on Nov 1st


----------



## SCJW

Onpoint85 said:


> This is the buck that went in the 160's. I still don't see it. I would have definitley shot him if he had presented a shot though.
> 
> And here the buckthat I thought was 160
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Wow, both are awesome bucks! That being said, I would've taken your buck any day over the higher scorer.


----------



## SCJW

jagerace said:


> I shot this guy in central Missouri on Nov 1st
> View attachment 3424994
> View attachment 3424954
> View attachment 3424970


Awesome buck, love the mass! I'm guessing 160ish or dang close to it.


----------



## Onpoint85

SCJW said:


> Awesome buck, love the mass! I'm guessing 160ish or dang close to it.


I'd say your right. Dad killed an 8 point that looked almost identical to that buck. Good mass and 23" beams. He went 149. With this buck having an extra point I bet ya he's almost 160 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## skipster

so what u think...


















20 inch inside spread and 21 1/2 inch outside...


----------



## SCJW

I'm going to guess 135"


----------



## SCJW

What about this one?


----------



## RobbyE

SCJW said:


> I'm going to guess 135"


I got 133".


----------



## RobbyE

SCJW said:


> What about this one?


Am I seeing correctly that he is missing both brow tines? With out the brow tines I get 129.


----------



## Jonesy45832

How about this one?


----------



## SCJW

RobbyE said:


> Am I seeing correctly that he is missing both brow tines? With out the brow tines I get 129.


That's about what I came up with. You can't tell in these pics, but only one brow tine is broke. His right brow tine is 3-4" long.


----------



## SCJW

SCJW said:


> That's about what I came up with. You can't tell in these pics, but only one brow tine is broke. His right brow tine is 3-4" long.


Check out his front leg. I'm not sure what happened, but I hope he makes it til next season.


----------



## SCJW

Jonesy45832 said:


> How about this one?


130ish


----------



## RobbyE

SCJW said:


> Check out his front leg. I'm not sure what happened, but I hope he makes it til next season.


Ouch, I didn't see that. Hopefully it is and old wound that's healed and he's learned to live with. It didn't affect the growth of his rack, so it either happened this fall or quite some time ago.


----------



## JMart294

how about this guy.


----------



## SCJW

115, maybe 120


----------



## cwschwark

Thoughts?


----------



## guyver

Score/age? My guess is 2.5/3.5, let him walk yesterday. [emoji37]He was a couple yards from my ladder. South Texas deer


----------



## SCJW

4.5 and 150ish


----------



## Scout8140

Please score


----------



## SCJW

130"


----------



## mfoltz

We been getting alot of pics of him last few years


----------



## Uncleray

guyver said:


> Score/age? My guess is 2.5/3.5, let him walk yesterday. [emoji37]He was a couple yards from my ladder. South Texas deer


Glad you said South Texas... That rack to body on a Missouri deer would make a 160. Serious question. Are the ears on a Texas deer 8" like here in the mid-west?


----------



## legion_archery

I've seen this buck 6+ times from the stand and have had him in bow range 3 times and missed him @ 33 yards (arrow hit a limb)...... A buddy hunting with me that day saw him 30-45 minutes before I missed him and agreed with me on what I think he will score

He is 17-18" wide and is very run down from the rut right now....


----------



## cwschwark

That one I posted is a NE OK deer too Tyler


----------



## jckbrock

What do you think the score on this buck I just killed would be if the tine wasn't broken (Maryland)


----------



## SCJW

It's hard to say from just that one pic, but I'm guessing 115ish.


----------



## Sniper130

Thats a nice buck!


----------



## Bonecrusher230

Any thoughts on what this deer scrore/ age might be? Pa buck, looks worn down from rut.


----------



## THwAckZ7

This is a 2014 trail cam pic of the buck that I shot this year. I know what he scores this year wondering what your guys opinion is on score from last year.


----------



## SCJW

Mid 170s is my guess


----------



## jckbrock

160-170


----------



## legion_archery




----------



## LPSchneider

What do you guys think?


----------



## Tim Boone

Got a pretty good green score on him. Gonna get done when I get him back from taxi.


----------



## gotsig

First whitetail, Wyoming rifle. I know its a rifle kill but would still like to know appx. score.


----------



## SCJW

130ish


----------



## rltrahan

Not the biggest on top but has beautiful down tines! Most would think its sacrilegious but he makes for a good Rudolph every Christmas!


----------



## Thunderroad03

*Thoughts on scoring*








15 countable 1 inch and longer


----------



## reddeerhunter

Thunderroad03 said:


> View attachment 3598081
> 
> 15 countable 1 inch and longer


169


----------



## DBorn

A 8 point from 2011


----------



## SCJW

125-130


----------



## flio11

135-140
Great mass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rj60

*??*

????


----------



## ramcat100

He made PY


----------



## JMart294

how about this one.


----------



## SCJW

ramcat100 said:


> He made PY


160-170 gross?


----------



## SCJW

JMart294 said:


> View attachment 3730354
> how about this one.


135-140


----------



## SCJW

rj60 said:


> ????


Very hard to say from this pic


----------



## ramcat100

SCJW said:


> ramcat100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He made PY
> 
> 
> 
> 160-170 gross?
Click to expand...

Gross 168 5/8 net 160 5/8


----------



## SCJW

ramcat100 said:


> Gross 168 5/8 net 160 5/8


He's a beauty! Where did you kill him?


----------



## reddeerhunter

ramcat100 said:


> He made PY


141


----------



## reddeerhunter

ramcat100 said:


> Gross 168 5/8 net 160 5/8


WOWzers. Sweet. Good job. Hard to tell from pic.


----------



## imgoinghunting8

This deer was found dead on a poperty that i hunted a few years ago.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## imgoinghunting8

And its not a farm deer 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## stefan.wilson

What do y'all think? Shot him in Oklahoma last year


----------



## reddeerhunter

imgoinghunting8 said:


> This deer was found dead on a poperty that i hunted a few years ago.
> View attachment 3776906
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Score? Holy smokes.


----------



## WBogle

What about this Mississippi Delta 8pt


----------



## hawkdriver55

143


----------



## jon76

This,


----------



## WBogle

jon76 said:


> This,


High 140's or low 150's would be my guess


----------



## mrbb

mid 150's gross with a bunch of deductions in overall score, but cool buck for sure!


----------



## TBehindTheDuece

Haven't gotten this one (the mounted one) scored....thoughts him? Outfitter thought he was 7.5 yrs old, give or take.

The one with field pics has been scored but just curious to know how well people can accurately estimate score and weight. Kansas deer, likely 4.5 yrs.


----------



## downsdt

145-150


----------



## flio11

135


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finelyshedded

TBehindTheDuece said:


> Haven't gotten this one (the mounted one) scored....thoughts him? Outfitter thought he was 7.5 yrs old, give or take.
> 
> The one with field pics has been scored but just curious to know how well people can accurately estimate score and weight. Kansas deer, likely 4.5 yrs.


No idea how heavy the first buck is but looks well over 200! I'd say he grosses around 155, very nice mass! The mounted buck prolly grosses around 123" I'd say.


----------



## AntlerAssassins

Any Guesses? (Tip) It Scored 20 Inches Higher Than I'm Thinking Most Of You Will Guess and my head is not 3 feet behind him, it's right between his antler spread. LoL..... Ready GO!


----------



## AntlerAssassins

Here's The Mount.... And That's A 31" Arrow On The Wall Behind Him (for scale)


----------



## finelyshedded

AntlerAssassins said:


> Here's The Mount.... And That's A 31" Arrow On The Wall Behind Him (for scale)


146" gross


----------



## AntlerAssassins

Wow. Damn close! 145. After the mount was done we scored it again and it Netted 131 6/8


----------



## TBehindTheDuece

finelyshedded said:


> No idea how heavy the first buck is but looks well over 200! I'd say he grosses around 155, very nice mass! The mounted buck prolly grosses around 123" I'd say.


Yep, was a 154 and x/8, don't remember what. Weighed 225 on the hoof.


----------



## MUGoose75

Just got him back from the taxi yesterday, let me know what you think.


----------



## RobbyE

Goose,

I think he looks great. I'm going to say 145.


----------



## MUGoose75

I haven't taped him yet, but I'd be thrilled if he measured that well. Thanks for the opine!!


----------



## finelyshedded

I agree with RobbieE. He'll gross around 146-147 IMO too! Nice length and mass along with curl and lean help stretch the tape a scoach further! Very nice deer! 

Is the mount looking like it needs turned counterclockwise just my imagination or just the pic angle? I always use the brisket as my initial leveling point then fine tune it from there. Might just be my old eyes too!

I bumped my initial guess up a few inches.


----------



## SCJW

MUGoose75 said:


> View attachment 4125929
> View attachment 4125937
> 
> 
> Just got him back from the taxi yesterday, let me know what you think.


I'm going to go against the grain and guess low to mid 130s. Nice looking buck and mount!


----------



## MUGoose75

I think that's mainly the pic angle since there really isn't much there to give it any scale or sort of spatial reference. I do remember tilting it to what I thought was a vertical pose right after I hung it. I'll have to go home and check now.

Thanks for the compliments, I'm not very good at estimating these things. I had guessed 135ish so I'll go with yours and Robby's estimates over mine.


----------



## Mike V.




----------



## rangerdanger

Any guesses on age of these two? Not too worried about score but I know pictures aren't the best.


----------



## Ryan Milks

Biggest 3x3 we've ever gotten on camera. Score?


----------



## Ryan Milks

This boy is probable not going to score well at the moment haha. Solid bases though.


----------



## Grizzly_Adams

Here's one I haven't had scored and haven't put a tape to and another that I know the score, if the pics work


----------



## Grizzly_Adams

A few more


----------



## Mule Deer Gumbo

131


AntlerAssassins said:


> Any Guesses? (Tip) It Scored 20 Inches Higher Than I'm Thinking Most Of You Will Guess and my head is not 3 feet behind him, it's right between his antler spread. LoL..... Ready GO!


----------



## Ajgorce

mid 150's


----------



## mbmb92

Clean 8, one brow is longer than the other. Any guesses?


----------



## dkm

Attach=config]4321393[/attach]


----------



## dkm

same deer ? interested in age 2013 and 2015. I think it is the same has the shortest tail ive seen on a whitetail, almost like it got bitten off


----------



## finelyshedded

*Same deer and age*

IMO, without a doubt it's same deer. Not many deer out there with about half a tail especially in one localize area. Plus the tails look identical. 

Age however is much tougher to judge unless you have a well documented history with a deer starting from his first year but I'd say in 2013 he was 2.5 maybe 3.5.


----------



## Hoytdude90

Let's see who can get closest! (hint) the brow tines help


----------



## SCJW

135-140


----------



## Bmarie

Hey guys I'm in desperate need of help! I'm looking for a stock for an Eastman X-force 300 compound crossbow. 
Mine broke and I'm in need of just the stock! 
I called Eastman and they have discontinued this bow! Let me know if one of you have one kicking around
Thanks!


----------



## Roo223

142


----------



## Grizzly_Adams

Hoytdude90 said:


> Let's see who can get closest! (hint) the brow tines help
> View attachment 4328234


Holy brow tines batman.... 145"?


----------



## Hoytdude90

Roo223 said:


> 142


142 it is!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Roo223

Hoytdude90 said:


> 142 it is!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Can't get no better than that


----------



## SCJW

Hoytdude90 said:


> 142 it is!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Nice buck!


----------



## 6ptbuck

I would like to try to score them all but that would take a while most of the deer are 120-130-140 and some 150-160 and a few I would say 170-180-190 but congrats to all who had deer they shot and good luck to all after there buck yet


----------



## Ham_Bone79




----------



## Ham_Bone79




----------



## rj60

*Score?*

I know its not a great pic but what yall think? Its a 7 pt....


----------



## Thompsonky

Here is my buck from 2014 want to see what your first thought of what he would score would be. When I shot him I didn't think he was as big as he was. See how close you are.


----------



## CDelattre32

Ham_Bone79 said:


> View attachment 4439377
> View attachment 4439385


180's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDelattre32

rj60 said:


> I know its not a great pic but what yall think? Its a 7 pt....


140's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Ham_Bone79 said:


> View attachment 4439377
> View attachment 4439385


Holy mass! Congrats.


----------



## CDelattre32

Thompsonky said:


> View attachment 4451081
> 
> 
> View attachment 4451105
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my buck from 2014 want to see what your first thought of what he would score would be. When I shot him I didn't think he was as big as he was. See how close you are.


156" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thompsonky

That's a good guess. That was my first thought to. His net was around there but his gross is quite a bit higher


----------



## SCJW

Thompsonky said:


> View attachment 4451081
> 
> 
> View attachment 4451105
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my buck from 2014 want to see what your first thought of what he would score would be. When I shot him I didn't think he was as big as he was. See how close you are.


170 gross


----------



## PA_NBK_38

Thompsonky said:


> View attachment 4451081
> 
> 
> View attachment 4451105
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my buck from 2014 want to see what your first thought of what he would score would be. When I shot him I didn't think he was as big as he was. See how close you are.


162 3/8


----------



## PA_NBK_38

Ham_Bone79 said:


> View attachment 4439377
> View attachment 4439385


173 5/8


----------



## PA_NBK_38

Hoytdude90 said:


> Let's see who can get closest! (hint) the brow tines help
> View attachment 4328234


138 1/8...


----------



## PA_NBK_38

DBorn said:


> A 8 point from 2011


127 7/8...


----------



## Idaho-elk59

Let's see how you do on some mule deer. This one doesn't have much for mass but pretty good overall. I don't know this ones score so just asking for an opinion







Then this nice typical that I do know the score to.


----------



## Idaho-elk59

And this one


----------



## Idaho-elk59

Hopefully these won't be sideways


----------



## Ram_n_arrows

Waiting for him to get back from taxidermist so I figured I'd post here. My best buck to date and respectable for Massachusetts.


----------



## kygrant

Ram_n_arrows said:


> Waiting for him to get back from taxidermist so I figured I'd post here. My best buck to date and respectable for Massachusetts.
> 
> View attachment 4547298
> 
> View attachment 4547322
> 
> View attachment 4547370


I want to play! Mid 130's, 128 Net?


----------



## kygrant

What a great deer! Really interesting and unique.


----------



## ManCub58

kygrant said:


> I want to play! Mid 130's, 128 Net?


Beautiful buck, lacks a little mass with short brows though so I'm going with low 120's. I love the yellow tines!


----------



## yidava25

Idaho elk- I'll say 165". Very nice deep forks.


----------



## tlt_tamu

eclarsen said:


> View attachment 2016230
> View attachment 2016231
> 
> 
> I believe these are the same guy 9 months apart.
> 
> Never seen him in the flesh.



Him for sure. Low 150's


----------



## Sneaky1

how big do y'all think this 10 is? He is one of the main ones in after on our place.


----------



## pljans37

What y'all think, just getting into the scoring game.


----------



## Gangster II

Sneaky1 said:


> how big do y'all think this 10 is? He is one of the main ones in after on our place.


That looks like one heck of a hunting blind.


----------



## SCJW

Sneaky1 said:


> how big do y'all think this 10 is? He is one of the main ones in after on our place.


120s maybe. Neat pics!


----------



## Sneaky1

SCJW said:


> 120s maybe. Neat pics!


Thanks. I was thinking that too


----------



## tcop7

pljans37 said:


> What y'all think, just getting into the scoring game.


110 - 120 range would be my guess


----------



## tcop7

Ram_n_arrows said:


> Waiting for him to get back from taxidermist so I figured I'd post here. My best buck to date and respectable for Massachusetts.
> 
> View attachment 4547298
> 
> View attachment 4547322
> 
> View attachment 4547370


125" is my guess.


----------



## tcop7

Thompsonky said:


> View attachment 4451081
> 
> 
> View attachment 4451105
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my buck from 2014 want to see what your first thought of what he would score would be. When I shot him I didn't think he was as big as he was. See how close you are.


168" Gross


----------



## Cderuiter

That is a Dandy, I hope you get a chance to see him in person


----------



## Idaho-elk59

What about this Idaho whitetail


----------



## PA_NBK_38

Sneaky1 said:


> how big do y'all think this 10 is? He is one of the main ones in after on our place.


My guess is a 122"


----------



## tamustudent




----------



## lawyer1333

Ok lets try this one


----------



## corytch

Here's one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sneaky1

How about his guy? Second time we've seen him.


----------



## rj60

*Age?*

How old yall think? Reckon he'll ever be more than a 6pt?


----------



## Dreamer

Too whited out to try and score I know, but any guesses on that spread?


----------



## Hawkeye22

This guy makes me want to quit my job.


----------



## Bow Down

Not a great pic. Any thoughts?


----------



## Cha5e0305

What do you think he scores? Never scored him.


----------



## Cha5e0305

This one as well?


----------



## TH30060X

Think it will make P&Y?


----------



## tered

Any guess?


----------



## Snow88

Had rhes guys on our camera the other day in Missouri


----------



## Brycemason

What do you think these two will score?


----------



## flio11

What's he score?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prock-nasty

flio11 said:


> What's he score?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


upper 120s to low 130s


----------



## prock-nasty

Brycemason said:


> What do you think these two will score?


the one on the left mid 140s, close to 150!


----------



## flio11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Judge10

Age and score??


----------



## prock-nasty

flio11 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


142


----------



## tyepsu

Any ideas on a score for this buck?


----------



## SCJW

I'm going to guess 135-140. Nice buck!


----------



## Furtrader1984

What do you guys think he'll add up to? I have a number in my head but, curiosity is getting me.


----------



## Hunter_Hoek

*score my buck*







































The buck that should be a ten but has a missing browtine what do yall think he scores ?


----------



## SCJW

125-130


----------



## Duckman89

score and age please his splits throw me off . I counted 11 scoreable points and a possible 12th nub on bottom of his main beam . Think he Will make p&y?


----------



## Beechy09

Duckman89- I think he'll be close to P&Y gross score but not after deductions


----------



## Duckman89

I was afraid of that the splits are awesome but will also hurt score


----------



## tyepsu

Any guesses as to scores on these 2 OH bucks?


----------



## SCJW

tyepsu said:


> Any guesses as to scores on these 2 OH bucks?


180s and 160-170 respectively. I have to admit I'm a little bit jealous!


----------



## Hoyt1715

Score me


----------



## flio11

90-100 inches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

I don't have a front shot so I can't get a super accurate guess but to be honest I've never seen a buck this big in PA. I'm saying maybe 145?? Your guesses?


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCJW

Hard to say from those pics, but I think you are close. 145-150


----------



## Bowhunter537

Score /Age? This one has me stumped on age. I feel 4.5, and mid to low 130's?


----------



## tyepsu

Bowhunter537, I am going to say 3 1/2 or 4 1/2 (nice pot belly) and low 120's. Just for comparison sake, this buck I shot in PA in 2013 gross scored 131" and if you compare the tine length, that buck you have on camera has shorter brow tines and G2's.


----------



## tered




----------



## Bowhunter537

Thanks tyepsu, unfortunately I do not have side profile body picks (yet). I'm really hoping for 4.5 as this is where I try to add them to the hit list.


----------



## CDelattre32

Whatcha think? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gobblergetter23

What you guys think?


----------



## SCJW

tered said:


>


115-120


----------



## SCJW

CDelattre32 said:


> Whatcha think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


160


----------



## SCJW

Gobblergetter23 said:


> What you guys think?


145-150


----------



## Split brow

Been watching this buck since last January he put on a lot more tine length this year. I know he isn't a monster but for a NJ public land buck he is a definite shooter. My question is will make 100". I have never measured a bucks antlers. This will be my 2nd bow season in NJ. Thanks for the help.


----------



## kokoboy




----------



## SCJW

Split brow said:


> Been watching this buck since last January he put on a lot more tine length this year. I know he isn't a monster but for a NJ public land buck he is a definite shooter. My question is will make 100". I have never measured a bucks antlers. This will be my 2nd bow season in NJ. Thanks for the help.


Yes, he will be over 100". I say he goes 115-120".


----------



## SCJW

kokoboy said:


> View attachment 4752570


I'm guessing mid to high 130s. Hard to tell from just this pic.


----------



## Split brow

SCJW said:


> Split brow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching this buck since last January he put on a lot more tine length this year. I know he isn't a monster but for a NJ public land buck he is a definite shooter. My question is will make 100". I have never measured a bucks antlers. This will be my 2nd bow season in NJ. Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he will be over 100". I say he goes 115-120".
Click to expand...

Oh wow! That's great! Thanks for the help. I've gun hunted in the past but fairly new to bow hunting. Thanks again.


----------



## Clayfish




----------



## Northeastwihunt

Any guess on the age and score? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR




----------



## Idaho-elk59




----------



## 180 p&y

Anybody want to guess ages of these bucks?


----------



## Squirrels

^^^^^^
Goodness, that top one is massive in regards to body size.


----------



## Kick them up

Well I get to add this guy to the board for scoring!


----------



## dchughes7

*MS velvet bucks*

Cant wait to hear what AT has to say about the age and score of these 2 bucks. Great sticky! These are Mississippi deer.

First one is Levon my brother:















And second is Warhorse





















Thanks for you guys input. Come on October 1!!


----------



## Bird Buster

I'm from MS myself and those are some fine deer, Both seem mature by there brisket but age is hard for me during the summer months and I'd say both are around 155 in my option. The mass will add up fast on your first buck For sure


----------



## Bird Buster

I will add that it's hard to tell much on your first buck he could be much bigger is he a 8 or 9?


----------



## dchughes7

Bird Buster said:


> I will add that it's hard to tell much on your first buck he could be much bigger is he a 8 or 9?


He's is a 9 point and has a split brow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhino91

dchughes7 said:


> Cant wait to hear what AT has to say about the age and score of these 2 bucks. Great sticky! These are Mississippi deer.
> 
> First one is Levon my brother:
> 
> View attachment 4787970
> View attachment 4787978
> 
> 
> And second is Warhorse
> 
> View attachment 4787986
> View attachment 4787994
> View attachment 4788002
> 
> 
> Thanks for you guys input. Come on October 1!!


Levon looks 4.5 and around 145 and Warhorse looks 5.5 and around 150


----------



## Rhino91

dchughes7 said:


> He's is a 9 point and has a split brow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought he was a 8 point if he is a 9 he's probably 150 or a little better.


----------



## TarHeel_Plugger

What are you guys thinking for this NC buck? These are still frames from a video. Best I can tell his got 16 points and a ton of character and doesn't look to be very old. I was thinking 3.5 years old?


----------



## TarHeel_Plugger




----------



## Elucin8er

TarHeel_Plugger said:


> What are you guys thinking for this NC buck? These are still frames from a video. Best I can tell his got 16 points and a ton of character and doesn't look to be very old. I was thinking 3.5 years old?
> View attachment 4821473
> View attachment 4821449
> View attachment 4821473


I have no idea on the score but that's a NC beast!


----------



## qmb9015

Alabama deer
Not big by AT standards but biggest Ive seen.
How old do yall think he is and just for giggles what do yall think he scores?

crappy pics but they are the most descriptive ones he has given me.


----------



## ADS430

Best picture I have of this guy. He's got some weird stuff going on and maybe something similar on the left. Any idea what he might score or age?


----------



## PreacherMan76

Central Arkansas deer.


----------



## Archeryhunt365

https://www.boneview.com/collections/products

View Your Trail Cam Pictures From Your Phone With BoneView!


----------



## ride509

How old would you out this buck. He is a min of 3 1/2 (3rd year of pictures) I am guessing 4 1/2 but could be 5

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdslyr

*whats in the barrel?*



m2ms said:


> ^^^^^^
> Goodness, that top one is massive in regards to body size.


For sure,

Whats in the barrel????


----------



## RobbyE

ride509 said:


> How old would you out this buck. He is a min of 3 1/2 (3rd year of pictures) I am guessing 4 1/2 but could be 5
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


By the belly line, I think you are right 4 1/2 or 5 1/2.


----------



## RobbyE

Archeryhunt365 said:


> https://www.boneview.com/collections/products
> 
> View Your Trail Cam Pictures From Your Phone With BoneView!
> 
> View attachment 4868674
> View attachment 4868682


Mid 140's is my guess.


----------



## RobbyE

Clayfish said:


> View attachment 4759298
> 
> 
> View attachment 4759306


132 and 4 1/2


----------



## RobbyE

qmb9015 said:


> Alabama deer
> Not big by AT standards but biggest Ive seen.
> How old do yall think he is and just for giggles what do yall think he scores?
> 
> crappy pics but they are the most descriptive ones he has given me.
> View attachment 4865298
> 
> View attachment 4865306
> 
> View attachment 4865354


My parents live in LA (lower Alabama). I've hunted there plenty and never seen one like that. I think he is 110ish. Go get him.


----------



## jordanjones

I need some of these deer


----------



## tyepsu

Any guesses on age and score for this PA buck?


----------



## kali

Some great pics here


----------



## BrianPeterson

How big is the guess on this deer?


----------



## Townsend266

My 3 best deer I've got this year, really more concerned about the age rather than the score. I don't have plans of taking any of these deer this season, unless any of you can tell me they're older than I believe they are. I'm no expert but I'm guessing the 8 point (daylight pic) is the older out of the 3. Any help is appreciated


----------



## SCJW

tyepsu said:


> Any guesses on age and score for this PA buck?


Mid 140s is my guess. Nice buck!


----------



## SCJW

BrianPeterson said:


> How big is the guess on this deer?
> View attachment 4898057
> View attachment 4898065
> View attachment 4898073


Hard to say from those pics, but I'm going to say mid 130s.


----------



## SCJW

Townsend266 said:


> My 3 best deer I've got this year, really more concerned about the age rather than the score. I don't have plans of taking any of these deer this season, unless any of you can tell me they're older than I believe they are. I'm no expert but I'm guessing the 8 point (daylight pic) is the older out of the 3. Any help is appreciated


120, 120-125, 135ish respectively


----------



## SCJW

Townsend266 said:


> My 3 best deer I've got this year, really more concerned about the age rather than the score. I don't have plans of taking any of these deer this season, unless any of you can tell me they're older than I believe they are. I'm no expert but I'm guessing the 8 point (daylight pic) is the older out of the 3. Any help is appreciated


I agree that the daylight pic is of the oldest buck, but I'm thinking he is mature. 4 years old, or older imo. What state is this?


----------



## Townsend266

Thanks for your input man, this is in Louisiana


----------



## wally247

He looks young yet, but he's by far the biggest I've got on camera.


----------



## mandrroofing

here one for ya.just got him on one of my cams.whats your guesses


----------



## nd60128

mandrroofing said:


> here one for ya.just got him on one of my cams.whats your guesses
> View attachment 4921609
> View attachment 4921617
> View attachment 4921657


4.5 and hard to tell for me but i'd say maybe 140-150


----------



## Hoyt Hunter05

Interested in age as well


----------



## Hoyt Hunter05

Deer #2


----------



## sticknstringer

Guesses??


----------



## froschj

Is he an 8 or 10? can't tell if he has G4s or not... If he's an 8 he's high 120s and if 10 he's 130... Nice buck!


----------



## froschj

Nice buck! I'd say mid to high 140s mainframe and the extras would put him in the mid 150s at least...


----------



## froschj

nd60128 said:


> 4.5 and hard to tell for me but i'd say maybe 140-150


Nice buck! I'd say mid to high 140s mainframe and the extras would put him in the mid 150s at least...


----------



## froschj

iccyman001 said:


> 130 gross? I know net will be worse


Is he an 8 or 10? can't tell if he has G4s or not... If he's an 8 he's high 120s and if 10 he's 130... Nice buck!


----------



## Landscaping

Hoping he shows back up on the cameras. 
Pretty awesome buck for my area.


----------



## tnarb

Here's a young one I'm gnna le grow.


----------



## tnarb

Here's the one I'm after.


----------



## Balzerbuck

*14 pointer score*

Double split brow tine buck..thoughts on score?


----------



## rgrainger

Mid 30's I'd say. He might do upper 30's though. Solid 8


----------



## rgrainger

Solid Split brow buck! 170's


----------



## RobbyE

rgrainger said:


> Solid Split brow buck! 170's


I agree, with the trash,I think he has over 170" of antler.


----------



## RobbyE

tnarb said:


> Here's a young one I'm gnna le grow.
> View attachment 4964953


Gonna be a stud. I think he is over 140 now.


----------



## mudlake3

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mudlake3

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chinchgub

Caught this 12 ptr the other night. Score and age?


----------



## Bohunter777

Any ideas?


----------



## Hoyt Hunter05

Age and score?


----------



## uuicked

Guesses? Taxidermist says 120's. He measures 19 7/8" inside unless I'm able to go diagonal from widest areas, then he's over 20". Shot him yesterday with a lot of prayers.


----------



## WBogle

uuicked said:


> View attachment 5011657
> View attachment 5011665
> 
> 
> Guesses? Taxidermist says 120's. He measures 19 7/8" inside unless I'm able to go diagonal from widest areas, then he's over 20". Shot him yesterday with a lot of prayers.


He's mid to low 130's no doubt he has too much tine length and mass to be in the 120's imho


----------



## tered

This guy showed up this week.


----------



## tered

Inside beams is 18". Split g1 both sides. How do you Scot the splits?


----------



## Liveblue23

tered said:


> Inside beams is 18". Split g1 both sides. How do you Scot the splits?


I'd say close to 140. Cool buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

What y'all think of this guy?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tered

Liveblue23 said:


> I'd say close to 140. Cool buck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be my first pope & young


----------



## Coronawolf26

Sorry for the poor quality.


----------



## scotthoyt

Any ideas?
Nicest buck I've seen in my property 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## tered

Unless I can not to read a tape. I scored him at 108 3/8. 18.75 spread beams where 19.25


----------



## pawag

I just want to know if anyone thinks this will make 125 to submit for P&Y.


----------



## sticknstringer

That one will be close to 125 but it will need to net to make minimum.


----------



## woz

Finally was able to put tape to antler, any guesses?


----------



## Okccj

11/11/2016. Western Oklahoma.


----------



## SWOrrior

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Any ideas? Thank you.

-Preston


----------



## johnv2675

Any ideas on his score?


----------



## WolfNman

How about this old boy?


----------



## WolfNman

SWOrrior said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> Any ideas? Thank you.
> 
> -Preston
> 
> [iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=5071241&d=1479258200"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=5071249&d=1479140214"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=5071265&d=1479140061"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Preston, I have no idea what your deer would score. I just wanted to congratulate on a beautiful buck and for being the only member I've seen on this forum not using their best go-go-gadget arm camera angles to feed their ego.


----------



## Early Ice

Nets are for fishing


----------



## 06bigghorn

*My first large buck*

I have been on his forum for a long time, but haven't posted anything. I have been shotgun hunting for 5 years and bow hunting for 4 years. I have only shot does and two young bucks prior to shooting this buck. This buck was with a shotgun, but I have never shot a deer worth scoring. I don't know how to score, but know this buck is awesome to me. What do you think the score would be?


----------



## cwecwe

06bigghorn, congrats on the deer. I've been on here for a while and never posted myself. Figured I better start being active if I'm gonna take advantage of this forum. 

I would guess him to score 130 gross.


----------



## Lcp3557

Will he make 150"?


----------



## dlehman8705

Pretty sure I would have urine down my leg if I saw any of these in my stand...


----------



## dlehman8705

Nice Buck!


----------



## dlehman8705

Huge Buck!


----------



## tered

This is a buck that went missing for two years. He came back.


----------



## woz

woz said:


> [iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=5059177&d=1478473589"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Finally was able to put tape to antler, any guesses?


Well didn't have anybody guess so I'll just say what it scored at. Just got back from an antler scoring event and the number were Gross 162-2/8" Net 147-6/8".


----------



## rodneyroberts32

*Guess*

Big buck taken Nov 5th in VA. 
24in inside spread
24 1/4 left side
24 right side. 

Has 13 score able points.


----------



## bluebuck84

Age this Midwest beast


----------



## uuicked

Just an update on this buck that I posted on page 49. Official score sheet filled out tonight by an official B&C measurer... 131" Gross, 127 6/8" Net! I can't explain how stoked I am to have a P&Y buck!! Seriously never thought this would happen in South Central Pennsylvania!


----------



## reddeerhunter

rodneyroberts32 said:


> Big buck taken Nov 5th in VA.
> 24in inside spread
> 24 1/4 left side
> 24 right side.
> 
> Has 13 score able points.


MAX 140", and not 24" spread, nope.


----------



## he_lives

nice buck!


----------



## pawag

Update : official score gross 143 3/8" net 136 5/8". Biggest one to date.


----------



## pawag

pawag said:


> View attachment 5045385
> 
> View attachment 5045409
> 
> View attachment 5045417
> 
> 
> I just want to know if anyone thinks this will make 125 to submit for P&Y.




Update : official score gross 143 3/8" net 136 5/8". Biggest one to date.


----------



## uuicked

Congrats Pawaq, that's an awesome buck!


----------



## OzzieH

Ok, I'll play. Was lucky enough to harvest this buck in November. Anybody want to guess what he scored?


----------



## kbreck781

190" slob!!!!


----------



## kbreck781

OzzieH said:


> View attachment 5419025
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll play. Was lucky enough to harvest this buck in November. Anybody want to guess what he scored?


155 5/8  Nice buck


----------



## OzzieH

Dam, either your really good, or you saw my post on Facebook archery talk...... 

Oz


----------



## SB80

What u guys think


----------



## SB80

And from 3 years ago


----------



## Hoytmike

What do you think of this one. Been after him three years but disappeared this year.


----------



## Hoytmike

Got one more from this year but not a real good picture.


----------



## SB80

Is that the same buck?


----------



## Hoytmike

No its not. The first pictures are from two years ago and the single pic is a differeent buck from this year. Didnt see him all season until two days after I shot this one. Then he showed up on trail cam.


----------



## nhbowhunter76

High 160's


----------



## tnpig

Sweet pic


----------



## tnpig

Tank


----------



## tnpig

Stud


----------



## tnpig

50's


----------



## tnpig

That's sick


----------



## zjohn14

Saw this buck twice this past season, I'm figuring he go maybe 130" I know that's prob pushing it but just praying he survives rest of winter, look forward to what he'll be this upcoming fall, pretty sure he was just 3.5 this past season

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## redman

View attachment 5696873
. Any guesses on score will see who is close on gross and net


----------



## Teemster

Good luck gettin people to guess lol...not a whole lot participate on this thread. Good lookin deer 129 7/8


----------



## Michael caldwel

Waya think?


----------



## Oklahoma33

If thats a real photo that might be the coolest thing ive seen in a while. One of the biggest deer ive ever seen on the hoof I saw eating apples in a cemetery. Never could get close enough to the deer to get a shot. I would score that buck in the mid 30s only for deductions. Gross would definitely be 145ish


----------



## skanakam

170 ish


----------



## LONG RANGE

redman said:


> View attachment 5696873
> . Any guesses on score will see who is close on gross and net


Id say 140's low or 130's?


----------



## IndianaOutfiter

137" is my guess


----------



## Mvmburns

155


----------



## Mvmburns

145


----------



## Mvmburns

145


----------



## Mvmburns

125


----------



## Mvmburns

165


----------



## Mvmburns

id guess 140


----------



## Mvmburns

that looks like 150


----------



## rhopp

High 130's based off tines but mass and width might bump it to low 140's. My guess would be 138.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mvmburns

guess 150


----------



## Mvmburns

guess like 140


----------



## rhopp

redman said:


> View attachment 5696873
> . Any guesses on score will see who is close on gross and net


Tines low 130's mass and width low 140's. I'm saying 138. So redmond what is it?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mvmburns

did you ever get him?


----------



## Mvmburns

is that a muley?


----------



## Mvmburns

160?


----------



## Mvmburns

I would have guessed a little bigger! Great buck


----------



## Mvmburns

210


----------



## Mvmburns

what did it score


----------



## Mvmburns

great buck


----------



## Mvmburns

150s


----------



## Mvmburns

150


----------



## Mvmburns

did you get him?


----------



## redman

Gross 140 7/8 net 137 5/8


----------



## travissides




----------



## travissides




----------



## Judge10

Age and score?


----------



## SCJW

Judge10 said:


> Age and score?


4 yo and 155-160


----------



## Illbyodoug

Just pulled this card today. What do you guys estimate these guys will score?


----------



## bsmfine

Illbyodoug said:


> View attachment 6217621
> 
> 
> Just pulled this card today. What do you guys estimate these guys will score?


hard to tell from that pic especially the one in the back but i will take a shot at the front guy. Appears to have decent mass average tine length and i am guessing that its a 10 point. 138-142 nice buck


----------



## nebraskaz71

anyone wanna take a guess on the big one here 
https://youtu.be/-PvlCg5CF0k
https://youtu.be/o4MQLTIB6Nc


----------



## wyotracker307

very mice bucks


----------



## LONG RANGE

nebraskaz71 said:


> anyone wanna take a guess on the big one here
> https://youtu.be/-PvlCg5CF0k
> https://youtu.be/o4MQLTIB6Nc



I would guess mid 140's. He looks like he is 4 1/2-5 1/2 years old. Good deer!


----------



## air rn

*Age and score*

Thoughts on age and score?


----------



## air rn

*couple more pics*

here are a few more pics


----------



## wi_drenxl

What's your thoughts on this one. Biggest one I've seen in a long time by us.


----------



## finelyshedded

Reminds me of a much smaller version of another stud buck up in your neck of the woods named the Jordon buck! Maybe in another couple years he might measure close to him! He's got excellent mass but being a 4x5 this year kills his net. It'd be tough to pass on him this year but if he lives, look out next year!


----------



## wi_drenxl

finelyshedded said:


> Reminds me of a much smaller version of another stud buck up in your neck of the woods named the Jordon buck! Maybe in another couple years he might measure close to him! He's got excellent mass but being a 4x5 this year kills his net. It'd be tough to pass on him this year but if he lives, look out next year!


I know WI is known for giants, but not this area especially with this being public land. To be honest most people hunt all year to try to get a crack at something like the smaller 8 in this picture.


----------



## beardup80

My turn....he was an 8 last year...Ohio...all pics same buck









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## flio11

What's he score










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flio11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

Whats the thoughs on this 6pt? I have an idea of what I think he scores.


----------



## finelyshedded

beardup80 said:


> My turn....he was an 8 last year...Ohio...all pics same buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


What a nice deer! Has it all....mass,length,symmetry and spread. Tough estimating with velvet but I'd say he'll gross in the low to mid 170's counting the small sticker. As small as his 4 are he's basically a huge 8. Lol

Good luck with him!

He looked to still be growing in the pics so he could touch 180 when he's finished, IMO


----------



## beardup80

Every pic I have of him is day light...hangs out in a tough area to access.... still gonna give him a try though

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJO

Thoughts on age and score?


----------



## beardup80

More slobs from Ohio
Off my home farm....pics 1-3 same buck 4-5 different buck









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## eclark53520

Some pictures of our biggest on Cam so far...nothing massive. Running my guesses I have him at 139"

https://imgur.com/a/hGhAI


----------



## tdurb1327

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jondraper

What do you guys think this guy will score? I'm guessing in the 135" range - but wanted to get you guys pro opinions - He's the 8 looking right at the cam in the first photo


----------



## RobbyE

Jon, I think you are pretty close. At first glance, I was thinking bigger then realized you are in Texas. I think it might be approaching 140.


----------



## Sfine118

:darkbeer:


----------



## beardup80

Off my lease in Ohio
Good luck scoring this one...named him weird Harold









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobbyE

What's with those crazy Ohio non-typicals? I don't have any idea what Weird Harold would score, but i know he'd look great on the wall.


----------



## yidava25

OK Weird Harold... I'm gonna say 197" gross. Probably the least symmetrical rack I've ever seen but that is a trophy by anyone's standards.

tdurb: Can't guess cuz he's still growing I'd say! 

Here's my latest from northern Alberta. I like that belly.


----------



## aeds151

Score?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LONG RANGE

aeds151 said:


> Score?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


120"??


----------



## aeds151

Ya im guessing around there. Just shy of pope and young. Not too bad for first ever deer kill. I get the mount in a week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yidava25

This is in northern Alberta


----------



## swam4au

Public land Wisconsin, any idea. Nice and wide, 6 points on his left side with a split G2 And I think 5 on the other. Video makes it hard to tell if he has split brow on the left side too making it 7. Let’s just say the he’s at 11points. By far the biggest buck I have ever seen on camera and if he steps out the biggest I have ever seen in person. I have another 2 Big 8’s on camera here too.


----------



## Storm water

Photos are of the same buck. Interested in someones opinion of what he might score? Central Indiana. Thanks


----------



## Page01

Young guy...thoughts?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bkcrrtnps

beardup80 said:


> Off my lease in Ohio
> Good luck scoring this one...named him weird Harold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Over 200 lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkcrrtnps

aeds151 said:


> Score?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


128


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beardup80

bkcrrtnps said:


> Over 200 lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hard horned a few weeks ago









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## bkcrrtnps

SCJW said:


> 4 yo and 155-160


I second that bot say 150-155


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beardup80

beardup80 said:


> Hard horned a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


He's dead now... neighbors killed him Nov 3rd

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fruecrue

https://youtu.be/ijW3ZhGKLMAP

Score?


----------



## chadabear

Let's see how close the AT guys really are...


----------



## captphil

chadabear said:


> Let's see how close the AT guys really are...


I feel like I'm a good bit high, but I'll give it a shot based on my guesses. Long mains, long tines. Guessing 21" spread. Great looking buck.

152"

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## flio11

chadabear said:


> Let's see how close the AT guys really are...


I got 157"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

Guess on score.....


----------



## bowtechcvx

chadabear said:


> Let's see how close the AT guys really are...


I'd say 154

Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtechcvx

bowtechcvx said:


> I'd say 154
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


Missed that sticker on brow time 156

Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbit57

What I found in my area. Don’t have home yet. 280-300 lbs. I don’t have trail cameras. Murphysboro, Illinois


----------



## RightWing

*Score this buck, short tines, no measurements yet.*

I rushed to get this deer to the proccesor, then again to the taxidermist due to unseasonably warm wether, so I never took any measurements of the antlers. 

It has short tines, so I know the score want be real high, but do you think it will score at least 115”? 

Thanks to everyone who responds.


----------



## RightWing

A better look at the Tennessee Ten pointer.


----------



## live2dream

What do you guys think he will score? He’s not a bow kill but took a trip out to Kentucky public land and he’s my biggest buck to date.


----------



## bowtechcvx

live2dream said:


> What do you guys think he will score? He’s not a bow kill but took a trip out to Kentucky public land and he’s my biggest buck to date.


Rolling fork wma?


Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## live2dream

bowtechcvx said:


> Rolling fork wma?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


Sent you a pm


----------



## bowtechcvx

live2dream said:


> What do you guys think he will score? He’s not a bow kill but took a trip out to Kentucky public land and he’s my biggest buck to date.


I'd say a Lil over 155 on the score


Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrozzi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrozzi

And my other one











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## live2dream

I’m gonna say 149” on the first buck


----------



## jrozzi

live2dream said:


> I’m gonna say 149” on the first buck


To my first one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## live2dream

jrozzi said:


> To my first one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah.... what’s he score. If I’m way off don’t take it personal lol


----------



## jrozzi

live2dream said:


> yeah.... what’s he score. If I’m way off don’t take it personal lol


Wow, exactly right haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## live2dream

Wow! Well I better quit while I’m ahead lol. What do you guess on my Kentucky buck above yours


----------



## jrozzi

Awesome buck.... 164


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## live2dream

Thanks! But this is the first buck I’ve scored and I only came up with 147. But I had a lot of people say mid 150s. He’s lacking on inside Spread


----------



## jrozzi

Hmm looks way bigger, I gave him 38 in mass 24 inch main beams 18 inch inside spread, right side 10, 10, 2, left side 11, 9 and 5 for the kicker oh and 5 and 5 on the brows

Guess I may have been generous in the inside maybe 16?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## live2dream

Beams were 20 5/8 and inside was 15 5/8.
Your point length was really close! His base’s were 5 7/8


----------



## jrozzi

live2dream said:


> Beams were 20 5/8 and inside was 15 5/8.
> Your point length was really close! His base’s were 5 7/8


You measure beams on outside or inside?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## live2dream

jrozzi said:


> You measure beams on outside or inside?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


outside


----------



## jrozzi

live2dream said:


> outside



Look longer still an awesome deer especially for public. Congrats man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## live2dream

jrozzi said:


> Look longer still an awesome deer especially for public. Congrats man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks brother! Love the narley burrs and mass on yours! And better yet it was a bow kill! Way to go. I hunted south east Indiana the week b4 I shot the one in Kentucky. Public land as well.


----------



## swam4au

Not a giant, but my biggest to date. I don't know a thing about scoring since I've never had to worry about it, but when I get him back in March I will attempt to measure him. It's unfortunate that he broke off one brow and his main beam where his G4 would have been. Aside from the split G2 he should have been pretty symmetrical. Any chance he still gets 120? I'm thinking I lost 10-15in from the missing brow and the broken main beam and missing G4. Any help in guessing his score would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## live2dream

I’m gonna say he won’t have a problem making 120. Good tine length, spread looks to be about 16,17


----------



## juden

Any guesses on this guy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EverestWC

juden said:


> Any guesses on this guy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


152 is my guess!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juden

EverestWC said:


> 152 is my guess!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Hopefully we’ll know soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## imhunting2

Score this main frame 8pt.


----------



## hock3y24

Ive already green scored him with trophy tape lets see how close everyone is. Or how crappy i scored. It is a 10 point with a sticker off his left G2.


----------



## jay26

This is my 16yr old sons deer from this year I have no clue what he will score I’m not familiar with not typical scoring.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrozzi

hock3y24 said:


> View attachment 6324487
> Ive already green scored him with trophy tape lets see how close everyone is. Or how crappy i scored. It is a 10 point with a sticker off his left G2.


115


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrozzi

imhunting2 said:


> View attachment 6323449
> View attachment 6323451
> 
> 
> Score this main frame 8pt.


155-160


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay26

jay26 said:


> This is my 16yr old sons deer from this year I have no clue what he will score I’m not familiar with not typical scoring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone decent at guessing non typical deer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## live2dream

hock3y24 said:


> View attachment 6324487
> Ive already green scored him with trophy tape lets see how close everyone is. Or how crappy i scored. It is a 10 point with a sticker off his left G2.


123” what county in ny


----------



## imhunting2

jrozzi said:


> 155-160
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I've been thinking also.


----------



## Tiggie_00

160ish



jay26 said:


> Anyone decent at guessing non typical deer?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay26

Tiggie_00 said:


> 160ish


Thanks I figured 155-160 either way my son was tickled to death with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C0wb0yChris

Good luck


----------



## BWielgus

I got my buck back in November, have not had is scored and am curious now. Got it in Southern KY and is the biggest to date for me. This is also the only trailcam pic I have gotten of him.


----------



## popeyoung9

SWam4, 131 gross, nice. For a mature main frame 10, simple add total tine length to a base score of 90, main frame 8 base score is 80. Your gross will be very close.


----------



## Irish87

C0wb0yChris said:


> Good luck
> 
> View attachment 6354353


awesome! Cactus buck or doe?


----------



## lunghit

Can't believe I have never seen this thread before. This is my biggest buck I shot on 11/11/17. He's a 7x5 including a small drop tine. Inside spread is 17 1/8". That's all I measured so far. What do you guys think he will gross score? Thanks


----------



## mopar17

^^^^^ it’s always tough with pictures as they don’t always do a deer justice. Without taking a thing away from your deer because he’s a good one I’d say the only thing he lacks to be a real stud is mass. I’d put him around the 140” mark.


----------



## Irish87

mopar17 said:


> ^^^^^ it’s always tough with pictures as they don’t always do a deer justice. Without taking a thing away from your deer because he’s a good one I’d say the only thing he lacks to be a real stud is mass. I’d put him around the 140” mark.


Agreed, awesome length but mass hurts the score. I would say high 140's. Beautiful buck regardless of score!


----------



## lunghit

mopar17 said:


> ^^^^^ it’s always tough with pictures as they don’t always do a deer justice. Without taking a thing away from your deer because he’s a good one I’d say the only thing he lacks to be a real stud is mass. I’d put him around the 140” mark.





Irish87 said:


> Agreed, awesome length but mass hurts the score. I would say high 140's. Beautiful buck regardless of score!


Thanks for the estimate and compliments fellas. He's at the taxidermist now so I will measure him when I get him back. Lots of nice bucks here but we don't get those really thick antlers that you have out west. One day I'd love to shoot one of those soda can antlered bucks!


----------



## C0wb0yChris

Irish87 said:


> awesome! Cactus buck or doe?


Cactus buck. Had all his essentials. Though they weren’t fully dropped


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gps4

looking for a a ballpark guesstimate on this one-

















thanks in advance


----------



## Tate2015

Nice buck- you cant beat character.


----------



## Tate2015

If thats one year, i need to quit shooting them


----------



## justin.d.spinks

What a cool buck... no idea on the score


----------



## atkins72

Help me with a prelim score on this guy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLHOOV9817

Tons of beautiful bucks on here


----------



## jay26

What would do you guys think the lead buck with the crab claw tine will score?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EverestWC

jay26 said:


> What would do you guys think the lead buck with the crab claw tine will score?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


156


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EverestWC

gps4 said:


> looking for a a ballpark guesstimate on this one-
> 
> View attachment 6374235
> 
> 
> View attachment 6374237
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


160


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehan69

This one? Texas buck so weight is under 150.


----------



## Connaghan

ehan69 said:


> This one? Texas buck so weight is under 150.


My guess is 135-140.


----------



## svernatter

I usually never post in these threads because I usually just get dink bucks on cam. But this year is the 4th year since they cut the neighbors land and left a mess to hunt in but a haven for bedding area. Lucky the creek on pop's land is right on the property line. What say you guys.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jag318

What say you?


----------



## ShaneJ

Is this the same buck? It’s the biggest I’ve captured on camera. Located in Ontario, Canada


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKinAR

Jag318 said:


> View attachment 6597911
> View attachment 6597913
> 
> 
> What say you?


Damn


----------



## Coosaridge1

My personal best!


----------



## Connaghan

Congratulations on your buck but You tell us... It's sitting on your wall measure it! My guess is 140.


----------



## Antleraddict62

Any thoughts on this guy?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vabaseball10

IMG_1701.HEIC
IMG_1699.HEIC
Have a couple nice ones he’s the biggest one so far


----------



## Vabaseball10

View attachment 6622509
I guess my other method of loading pictures didn't work


----------



## Vabaseball10




----------



## Fox aka logtosr

jay26 said:


> Anyone decent at guessing non typical deer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The issue with a non-typical like this is deciphering which is classified as the main beam on that odd side. 

I’d say he is in the 150’s depending on how that left side is categorized. His uniqueness makes him a one of a kind trophy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox aka logtosr

These Two deer survived last season and are top two on my hitlist this year. I was guessing 150’s here on each. 

Their buddy jumped from low 150’s to almost 170 from 16-17. But he got shot last year by a neighbor and grossed 167. I’m hoping they both do about the same as well, with the exception of getting shot by someone other than myself. Lol.


----------



## AKinAR

Damn good deer


----------



## styxbb

ShaneJ said:


> Is this the same buck? It’s the biggest I’ve captured on camera. Located in Ontario, Canada
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would say no. I think being a typical 10 this year, He would have been one last year.


----------



## Teemster

The tip of his right brow tine points inward like the one in last years pic but other than that it’s hard to see any other similarities with the camera angles.


----------



## xXstr8shooterXx

Thought on score?


----------



## Fox aka logtosr

The above 8 I would say 140’s.


----------



## Critter10

13 for sure points with a double main beam. Couple other junk points that may be qualifying points.


----------



## jrockne




----------



## craigfugate82

Main frame 9, with 6.25" brows 17" spread and 25" and 23.5" main beams. 14 scorable points. Could care less what he scores but I'm curious lol. Thanks


----------



## Loomis13

Not the best at this but Ill give it a go..

Critter-152. Where at in Central IA?
Jrockne-157
craig-144


----------



## craigfugate82

Loomis13 you're dead on , I green scored it at 142 3/8". Dang you're good


----------



## Loomis13

Haha good pictures help a lot!


----------



## craigfugate82

Tttt


----------



## mopar17

Here’s a different one for you whitetail guys.....I have no idea what he scores and honestly don’t care but for something different I’ll throw it up. He’s at the taxidermist already so I may not have a score for a year or so. I’ve never had a deer scored that I’ve shot so that’s not a priority of mine.


----------



## Critter10

Critter10 said:


> View attachment 6646503
> 
> View attachment 6646505
> 
> View attachment 6646507
> 
> 
> 13 for sure points with a double main beam. Couple other junk points that may be qualifying points.


Taxi scored him at 194 4/8".

I shot him NW of Des Moines about an hr on a family farm. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## Critter10

Loomis13 said:


> Not the best at this but Ill give it a go..
> 
> Critter-152. Where at in Central IA?
> Jrockne-157
> craig-144


Killed him north of Scranton.

His left side alone scored 97 inches - that's the side with the double main.

Total gross score from the taxi was 194 4/8 inches


----------



## BridgerMT

Figured I would throw in a Mule Deer.

Harvested 11-4-2018


----------



## Loomis13

Critter10 said:


> Killed him north of Scranton.
> 
> His left side alone scored 97 inches - that's the side with the double main.
> 
> Total gross score from the taxi was 194 4/8 inches


Great deer! I was a only a little off...


----------



## Pine Tag

I've never done much with cameras so I'm just starting to get some bucks on camera but I'll throw one in. What do you guys think? My guess is 120's.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Loomis13

I guess Ill try again.

Bridge - 173

Pine - I bet he sneaks into the 30's


----------



## Pine Tag

Loomis13 said:


> I guess Ill try again.
> 
> Bridge - 173
> 
> Pine - I bet he sneaks into the 30's


Thanks. I still have a couple more chances at him before the end of the season but if he makes it to next year, whew...he'll be nice!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtechcvx

Pine Tag said:


> I've never done much with cameras so I'm just starting to get some bucks on camera but I'll throw one in. What do you guys think? My guess is 120's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I would say 132 gross 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

bowtechcvx said:


> I would say 132 gross
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


132 is a very good guess.... no more. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

Already taped him... any guesses?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RickMcMaken

Anyone have a guess what this one scores? 8 point, 21" inside spread, his left (our right) g2 measured 12"


----------



## BBD1984

RickMcMaken said:


> Anyone have a guess what this one scores? 8 point, 21" inside spread, his left (our right) g2 measured 12"
> 
> 
> View attachment 6684519
> 
> 
> View attachment 6684521
> 
> 
> View attachment 6684525
> 
> 
> View attachment 6684527


135"

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripleb2431

Can anybody tell me the score and the age of this guy thanks in advance









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

tripleb2431 said:


> Can anybody tell me the score and the age of this guy thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Im gonna guess 138

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tripleb2431

I'm really bad at guessing but I'm pretty positive he's way bigger than 138 this guy here is 124









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## deerhunt1988

tripleb2431 said:


> I'm really bad at guessing but I'm pretty positive he's way bigger than 138


I wouldn't say way bigger, but I agree, I came up with ~143". As far as age... His body suggests he isn't all that old! I'd have to say 3.5 and worn down from rutting.


----------



## Loomis13

tripleb2431 said:


> I'm really bad at guessing but I'm pretty positive he's way bigger than 138 this guy here is 124
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


I would have to agree with the 143" guesstimate.


----------



## SplitBrow189

My two largest bucks. Im more curious about age but a round about score would be cool too










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBD1984

SplitBrow189 said:


> My two largest bucks. Im more curious about age but a round about score would be cool too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice bucks... 

I'm no expert.... but I doubt either get out of the 120's but very respectful nonetheless

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFletch3d

Definitely a 140's buck. Low 140,s. Missing left side point hurts the net, but I never score by the net.


----------



## Gene94

What about these two? Made it through PA seasons so I'm pumped for next year.









Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiacoponelli

Love the thread, just dont have anything to post unfortunately.


----------



## Whitetail88Arch

dang Hart thats a stud! he looks to be 180"


----------



## Hart

Whitetail88Arch said:


> dang Hart thats a stud! he looks to be 180"


 Thank You. He went 178 and change.. green scored


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark2180

Here is my biggest from Illinois.


----------



## Huntright

OK. I'll play. This is the only buck I have scored. 10 point, fairly symmetrical. I know the gross and net.


----------



## Nnn

145 gross


----------



## echozarn

I'm at 140


----------



## Huntright

156 gross, 151 net


----------



## Bruno76

1 big buck


----------



## jon76

155 gross. I don't like nets.


----------



## erichanright

150 plus


----------



## Huntright

Huntright said:


> 156 gross, 151 net


This is the actual score.


----------



## Huntright

jon76 said:


> 155 gross. I don't like nets.


very close.


----------



## JFlesh95

Both are dandy's man, congrats.


----------



## josh9676

mandrroofing said:


> Im gonna guess 138
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Gotta be bigger than 138, hes got great mass, long beams and good height. I think low to mid 140's


----------



## josh9676

Huntright said:


> OK. I'll play. This is the only buck I have scored. 10 point, fairly symmetrical. I know the gross and net.
> View attachment 6747271


142 gross


----------



## josh9676

Gene94 said:


> What about these two? Made it through PA seasons so I'm pumped for next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


First one would guess right around 130, 2nd one I would say high teens low 120's. That 2nd one should be a dandy this coming year, hopefully the first one fills out his right side a bit better and he will be a stud.


----------



## josh9676

SplitBrow189 said:


> My two largest bucks. Im more curious about age but a round about score would be cool too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have any trail camera pics of the deer on the hoof? Can't really age a deer laying down, both are good bucks first one would say 128 ish and the 2nd one 124


----------



## josh9676

mandrroofing said:


> here one for ya.just got him on one of my cams.whats your guesses
> View attachment 4921609
> View attachment 4921617
> View attachment 4921657


150's easy


----------



## keppy382

second on looks better....133


----------



## aaronbell3

140


----------



## Big Pard

130


----------



## tomserbus

First bow deer and first buck. 
Out for mounting now, haven't had him scored yet - what do you think?


----------



## SleezyE

147


----------



## bucktailbob

How old do you think he is? Looks to be blind on one side.


----------



## SoCarRPM360

5.5


----------



## Matias3

Nice buck


----------



## MNHOYT

dandy !


----------



## lehmbeezy

Some beauty bucks!


----------



## coats12

This one is from the 2017 season but wanted to see what yall’s opinion was


----------



## jzupetz11

160


----------



## Jbrenthenson

coats12 said:


> This one is from the 2017 season but wanted to see what yall’s opinion was


Wow, good deer. 16 pt? I'd say 165.


----------



## Brian35

wow getting pumped for the season with these photos


----------



## Brian35

funky rack on that one buck


----------



## coats12

Jbrenthenson said:


> Wow, good deer. 16 pt? I'd say 165.


Local Game Warden had him with 24 scorable points and scored him at 193. I am thinking about having another guy score him, to me there is not enough width on him to score that high. However 24 points do tally up in a hurry.


----------



## coats12

tomserbus said:


> First bow deer and first buck.
> Out for mounting now, haven't had him scored yet - what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 6816521
> 
> 
> View attachment 6816523
> 
> 
> View attachment 6816529


Awesome bow kill, especially for the first one.


----------



## akavalun

I'd say low 140's.


----------



## tripleb2431

Can I get some score and ages on these 2 bucks please and thanks. The tall split brow I'm calling big show and the wider with nubby right brow tine I'm calling Tribrows only 2 different deer in these pics.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Morris595

165


----------



## tripleb2431

Morris595 said:


> 165


Tall split brow one I assume it's the one your saying 165?

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## tripleb2431

tripleb2431 said:


> Can I get some score and ages on these 2 bucks please and thanks. The tall split brow I'm calling big show and the wider with nubby right brow tine I'm calling Tribrows only 2 different deer in these pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


Anybody else tell me ages and scores of these 2

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamer

tough to say buy I'm thinking 3.5, as the blow up later in the fall it will be easier to tell


----------



## tripleb2431

Dreamer said:


> tough to say buy I'm thinking 3.5, as the blow up later in the fall it will be easier to tell


Yeah I'm not great at aging any way but it's really hard for me in summer months when they are skinny. Thing I go by most is how long their legs look if it a big deer but legs still look long then it's probably 3 if they look normal or short than it's probably at least 4. The tall tined ones legs look really long but hard to believe a 3 year old could have that big of rack and that much Mass. They antlers have me thinking he's at least 4? 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYTMAN37

coats12 said:


> Local Game Warden had him with 24 scorable points and scored him at 193. I am thinking about having another guy score him, to me there is not enough width on him to score that high. However 24 points do tally up in a hurry.


Width has very little to do with score.the difference between 18" and 21" looks impressive but its only 3", just 1/2" on 24 points is 12". Mass is also a big factor but contrary to most peoples beliefs width does very little for score. The only reason width would really come into play would be extra beam length.


----------



## Z134

167"


----------



## Antleraddict62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cutter10x

score?


----------



## kljkmj

wow nice long tines


----------



## bkbuiting

130s


----------



## MoZach

What do you guys think? 125?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## morrisc2

160


----------



## morrisc2

ive killed 2 main beam bucks like this


----------



## morrisc2

super coool deer


----------



## Smokie

Looks like he will be close to that 125” mark.


----------



## tyepsu




----------



## Masondixon1997

Agreed


----------



## ultrazone

Great


----------



## Dreamer

tyepsu said:


> View attachment 6910279
> 
> View attachment 6910283


I'm not sure on the score, but damn that is huge. Looks like genetics from the Rompola deer :icon_1_lol:


----------



## TYLERT

BuckSlayerWells said:


> Graveyard buck. 140


150 all day


----------



## Irish87

tyepsu said:


> View attachment 6910279
> 
> View attachment 6910283


Booner, hope you get him! That's an amazing looking animal


----------



## tschwanz10

166"!


----------



## tschwanz10

148"!


----------



## geebop29

tyepsu said:


> View attachment 6910279
> 
> View attachment 6910283


Damn, that's a stud!!!


----------



## tyepsu

Any guesses on what he might score ?


----------



## Gene94

Has to be 175

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antleraddict62

Any guesses on the big guy in the back?






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antleraddict62

Antleraddict62 said:


> Any guesses on the big guy in the back?
> 
> View attachment 6922411
> View attachment 6922409
> View attachment 6922407
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jl_bowhunter

Last couple photos are in velvet. Any guesses? Thanks


----------



## BBWISCO

Mid 130's


----------



## BBWISCO

140's. Be interesting to see hard horned pics.


----------



## BBWISCO

Low 150's


----------



## BBWISCO

Both very close to PY.


----------



## Gene94

I'd say mid 130s as well 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER

*Age/Score*

Here is one I can't seem to make my mind up on. From the front he looks more 3 but the body/rack from the side tells me 4 what do you guys think? 
Maybe 143(ish) on score?


----------



## Mark2180

Want to guess? Illinois deer


----------



## macsnow

6/9


----------



## macsnow

6/10


----------



## macsnow

10/10


----------



## bonez

Thoughts on age/score


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whippedcream

What do you think? First bow buck so not a lot of experience measuring.


----------



## mandrroofing

whippedcream said:


> What do you think? First bow buck so not a lot of experience measuring.
> View attachment 6977927
> View attachment 6977929


Ill take a stab,id say low 130s

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogdigger

What do you guys think he scores? This was taken in Ohio to give you a better body size reference.


----------



## Matt Musto

Mark2180 said:


> Want to guess? Illinois deer
> 
> View attachment 6953571
> View attachment 6953573


154"


----------



## Teemster

4IDARCHER said:


> Here is one I can't seem to make my mind up on. From the front he looks more 3 but the body/rack from the side tells me 4 what do you guys think?
> Maybe 143(ish) on score?


I would say 3


----------



## Silver97

I would say 4.5


----------



## Camodan01

4IDARCHER said:


> Here is one I can't seem to make my mind up on. From the front he looks more 3 but the body/rack from the side tells me 4 what do you guys think?
> Maybe 143(ish) on score?


3.5 year old buck starting to fill out but still has long legs for his body will be a dandy buck in 2 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvershaft

Western PA public land buck. I killed him on 11/9. He was scored by the folks running my local buck pool. I can post that number at a later time.









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Nnn

No clue on the score, but awesome deer. Congrats!


----------



## gobblercaller

great deer congrats!


----------



## Eschmeyer

yup.. 3.5


----------



## cgswimmer25

140


----------



## skinnyjoey

Saskatchewkiller said:


> View attachment 2014580
> What about him?


His nose scores 250

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyJame

Lotta big deer here.


----------



## union30

I shot this guy in Missouri with my bow what do you think he scores









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mechman20

Shot this guy on November 1st. I've never scored a deer before. What do you think?


----------



## ForestPhantom

mechman20 said:


> Shot this guy on November 1st. I've never scored a deer before. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 7054213
> View attachment 7054215


Beautiful buck. I’m not sure what the numbers are but by the look on those boys faces, it’s world class. Congratulations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mechman20

Thanks. Having the boys involved at an early age has been great.


----------



## NoCo_kevin

great pic man, cant wait to get my sons out there some day. nice buck!


----------



## NoCo_kevin

jl_bowhunter said:


> Last couple photos are in velvet. Any guesses? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 6923359
> 
> 
> View attachment 6923361
> 
> 
> View attachment 6923363
> 
> 
> View attachment 6923365


130's


----------



## Davis_W30-06




----------



## jcates006

Saskatchewkiller said:


> View attachment 2014580
> What about him?


128


----------



## jcates006

Davis_W30-06 said:


> View attachment 7090463


120


----------



## jcates006

mechman20 said:


> Shot this guy on November 1st. I've never scored a deer before. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 7054213
> View attachment 7054215


That is a good one! 162 gross... What did he end up scoring?


----------



## jcates006

union30 said:


> I shot this guy in Missouri with my bow what do you think he scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Tall sucker! 148


----------



## jcates006

Mark2180 said:


> Want to guess? Illinois deer
> 
> View attachment 6953571
> View attachment 6953573


158! Awesome he almost touches! Doesn't matter what he scores that is a good one!


----------



## Bigskinny15

160


----------



## Bigskinny15

148, love the dog


----------



## BucksArchery

Looks good!


----------



## mrdarcher

Great idea! I presume when you say score you are referring to Gross Score


----------



## aruggles

What did this one score?


----------



## mnhunter2013

jcates006 said:


> That is a good one! 162 gross... What did he end up scoring?


158


----------



## ElMuercielago

mechman20 said:


> Shot this guy on November 1st. I've never scored a deer before. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 7054213
> View attachment 7054215


Beautiful! Can't wait to take my kids out when they are old enough.


----------



## jl_bowhunter

Can I get an age and a good guess on score? Much appreciated!


----------



## Mark2180

jcates006 said:


> 158! Awesome he almost touches! Doesn't matter what he scores that is a good one!


153 6/8”. It was kind of crazy the first time I saw him I wasn’t certain he would go 140”. The night I shot him I thought he was in the low 140s. I was surprised.


----------



## tripleb2431

What u guys think he'll score?























Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## tripleb2431

Seeing if reloading it makes it clearer? In other pics of him it looks like the tip on his right side is going to produce one more point before he's done growing.









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## TDT

Saskatchewkiller said:


> View attachment 2014580
> What about him?


That’s a cow with antlers🙃


----------



## TDT

Master Chief said:


> Well heck since there's a thread for it. My guess on this one is high 30's? Higher, lower?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter97-your deer looks 125ish to me


He definitely be upper 130s nice wide buck he has some thick bases.


----------



## Teemster

jl_bowhunter said:


> Can I get an age and a good guess on score? Much appreciated!
> View attachment 7263944
> 
> View attachment 7263947


120ish...3 yr old, maybe 2


----------



## Teemster

tripleb2431 said:


> What u guys think he'll score?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


148


----------



## tripleb2431

Teemster said:


> 148


Dang it man. If so I'll know exactly how my wife feels. Just wishing for 2 more inches lol

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Antleraddict62

Any guesses on this NC Buck


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDT

Antleraddict62 said:


> Any guesses on this NC Buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big 8 looks good! Low 140s gross is my guess. Nice buck for sure! I didn’t think bucks got that big in NC?😉


----------



## AttilaTheHun




----------



## AttilaTheHun

My buck from last year.


----------



## nzwurtz

What do you guys think about this 10 pointer









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MissouriBowtech

.


----------



## nzwurtz

Same buck here









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 173BC

Here’s my 2019 rifle buck, any guesses?


----------



## 173BC




----------



## 173BC




----------



## EverestWC

173BC said:


> Here’s my 2019 rifle buck, any guesses?
> View attachment 7268274


Beautiful buck! 173”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamer

any guesses on age and score of this guy? I'm thinking 2 yrs old and 90"


----------



## OHbowHNTR11

Three different bucks. 

Pics from 2019 and 2020 Of all three. 2019 on the left obv. 

Age and score?


----------



## Hidden Danger

I'll play.


----------



## tripleb2431

Can anyone tell me the age and score of this one age especially























Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger

tripleb2431 said:


> Can anyone tell me the age and score of this one age especially
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


3 - 3.5 year old , 130-135" ish would be my guess. He looks young. Notice how he doesn't have the belly bulge like the other buck.


----------



## Ohiyahunter

Can anyone give me an estimate score on this guy? Age? Looks pretty old!..Thanks!


----------



## tripleb2431

Hidden Danger said:


> 3 - 3.5 year old , 130-135" ish would be my guess. He looks young. Notice how he doesn't have the belly bulge like the other buck.


Yeah that's why I was asking I'm not the greatest at aging but I was pretty sure this guy was 3 at best. And if he's that big at three definitely going to have to see what he can be in a year or two. Only part that sucks is this property is just a fence row and pretty much every other hunter in the area is a it's brown and it's down type mentality. So it'll take a Little help from The Lord.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger

tripleb2431 said:


> Yeah that's why I was asking I'm not the greatest at aging but I was pretty sure this guy was 3 at best. And if he's that big at three definitely going to have to see what he can be in a year or two. Only part that sucks is this property is just a fence row and pretty much every other hunter in the area is a it's brown and it's down type mentality. So it'll take a Little help from The Lord.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Well he has made this far. Maybe he'll make it a few more years.


----------



## Teemster

tripleb2431 said:


> Can anyone tell me the age and score of this one age especially
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


3 yr old


----------



## Manonamission

Not a monster but my Best so far.
What do you all think?























Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohiyahunter

Ohiyahunter said:


> Can anyone give me an estimate score on this guy? Age? Looks pretty old!..Thanks!
> View attachment 7277427
> View attachment 7277428











Hes out in the daylight!


----------



## Camodan01

I have one to score picture was taking Sunday in my buddies front yard in Kentucky not the best picture










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemster

Ohiyahunter said:


> View attachment 7279218
> 
> Hes out in the daylight!


I would say 130-135 and 3 or 4 yrs old, could be older? Its hard to age a buck off of 1 pic tho, especially that one.


----------



## Ohiyahunter

Teemster said:


> I would say 130-135 and 3 or 4 yrs old, could be older? Its hard to age a buck off of 1 pic tho, especially that one.


This is him...Im going 150-160


----------



## Teemster

Ohiyahunter said:


> This is him...Im going 150-160
> View attachment 7281337
> 
> View attachment 7281338


yea id say ur right, closer to 150 than 135 probably and id say at least 4 with the new pics. Its hard to tell exactly without history once they get that old.


----------



## HighwayHunter

Camodan01 said:


> I have one to score picture was taking Sunday in my buddies front yard in Kentucky not the best picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camodan01

HighwayHunter said:


> No way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The grass is mowed no high fence and I know what his yard looks like so yes way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighwayHunter

Camodan01 said:


> The grass is mowed no high fence and I know what his yard looks like so yes way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well has he shot him yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dusters84

Chances on making BC? My quick rough score before dropping him off at taxidermist had him at 166 net, but taxidermist thought he might make it.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

dusters84 said:


> Chances on making BC? My quick rough score before dropping him off at taxidermist had him at 166 net, but taxidermist thought he might make it.


If net was 166 what was gross, gross is all that matters.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dusters84

MissouriBowtech said:


> If net was 166 what was gross, gross is all that matters.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Just barely at 170


----------



## MissouriBowtech

dusters84 said:


> Just barely at 170


170 is gross booner then

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewFS

18.5” inside spread, split and triple split brow tines. I want to get him officially scored.


----------



## DrewFS

15” inside spread.


----------



## Ayden2306

elliottw said:


> I'll go!


145


----------



## Camodan01

Any guesses on what he’ll score 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skeen

dusters84 said:


> Chances on making BC? My quick rough score before dropping him off at taxidermist had him at 166 net, but taxidermist thought he might make it.


Nice buck, dusters84.


----------



## rj2

Last year's














This year's


----------



## Trevi

MissouriBowtech said:


> 170 is gross booner then
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Pretty sure if you look at the scoring metrics it's the net score. BC and PY systems reward symmetry. 

REALLY tough for an 8-pt to make BC; if those G4s were the same as the rest it's BC all day... As it is, I think you're right - gonna just miss but darn - awesome buck!!!!


----------



## skeen

rj2 said:


> Last year's
> View attachment 7294615
> View attachment 7294616
> 
> 
> This year's
> View attachment 7294617
> View attachment 7294618


Nice! Man, there's just something, almost magical, about a big clean typical 8 pointer.


----------



## Trevi

DrewFS said:


> 18.5” inside spread, split and triple split brow tines. I want to get him officially scored.
> 
> View attachment 7288403
> View attachment 7288404


Beautiful buck - but as for official score lots of deductions keeping him from making P&Y I think. Gross score.....probably right at 130... net hard to say - but not 125.


----------



## Trevi

Teemster said:


> yea id say ur right, closer to 150 than 135 probably and id say at least 4 with the new pics. Its hard to tell exactly without history once they get that old.


I'm going to agree that's a 130 class buck. Shooter all day in my book.


----------



## Outback Man

Any guesses? Pics aren’t greatest and no good side shots (haven’t checked cam yet to see additional pics from each photo burst) but he’s a 10 that looks real symmetrical. Not the widest but checks the other boxes. My buddy and I are having a difference in opinions on him. 































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

I'm guessing mid 30s


----------



## Trevi

Looks to have some mass - nice mature buck! I'd say he's at P&Y minimum.


----------



## INbownut79

Any ideas?


----------



## Trevi

OMG who cares!! Hope you get one or both they are awesome..... but to take a guess, the bottom one is a Booner.... low 170's. The top one.... those darn handle bars end up as deductions which prob drops him to right at 160.


----------



## Mao

Ohio big timber buck. Age/score?


----------



## Godawgs9

King said:


> Instead of creating a thousand 'score my buck' threads and them clogging up the Bowhunting forum, please post your pictures here to give the membership an opportunity to score them. Good luck and have fun! Georgia buck thinking 115-120


----------



## Godawgs9

Godawgs9 said:


> View attachment 7299882


----------



## Godawgs9

Godawgs9 said:


> View attachment 7299882


----------



## lmbunch69

Taxidermist told me he thinks right at 130 I think closer to 120 any thoughts?


----------



## welldriller7

Had this guy at 30 yards the other night but too many leaves on the trees to shoot through


----------



## LONG RANGE

lmbunch69 said:


> View attachment 7301574
> 
> Taxidermist told me he thinks right at 130 I think closer to 120 any thoughts?


First off congrats on a fine deer! I would say he is around 115-120”.


----------



## Dreamer




----------



## kevinfoerster

Goodness what a great deer high 150s to mid 160s


----------



## Trevi

Any updates on all these great deer? Best I've seen so far is a 12. That's what I think he'd score.... 12...


----------



## outdoorslife810

Wow some giants!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylort23

Would love some thoughts on what y’all think this tennessee deer would score. Killed him several years back


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevi

I'd guess 125 - 130. Definite shooter were I to see him!


----------



## jl_bowhunter




----------



## EverestWC

jl_bowhunter said:


> View attachment 7308004


Nice one! 130” ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thbray

elliottw said:


> I'll go!


158 at least


----------



## jl_bowhunter

EverestWC said:


> Nice one! 130” ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just scored a couple days ago. I scored him 141 3/8”. My taxidermist used a device called a Rackulator. He scored him at 148 1/8”


----------



## EverestWC

jl_bowhunter said:


> I just scored a couple days ago. I scored him 141 3/8”. My taxidermist used a device called a Rackulator. He scored him at 148 1/8”


Awesome! I’d go with the taxidermist!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## load_2




----------



## bpburns11

New photo by Brian Burns New photo by Brian Burns New photo by Brian Burns


----------



## EverestWC

load_2 said:


> View attachment 7312534


Nice buck! Cant tell if it’s a 9 or 10
9- I’m going to guess- 125”
10- 135”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevi

Nice deer!!. Prob about as good as he was gonna get. Big body!! Misses PY due to the broken brow, but gross is upper 120s. I'd have never had a second thought about sending one his way.


----------



## PaBone

Here's my Ohio archery buck from this season and a little tough to guess the score because of the width and mass is a little tricky. Give it a shot I scored it the other day.


----------



## PaBone

I should add it's an 11 point with six on the right and five on the left.


----------



## EverestWC

PaBone said:


> I should add it's an 11 point with six on the right and five on the left.


Beautiful buck! I’m going to guess 143”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhino91

PaBone said:


> Here's my Ohio archery buck from this season and a little tough to guess the score because of the width and mass is a little tricky. Give it a shot I scored it the other day.
> 
> View attachment 7314717
> View attachment 7314718


155”


----------



## jrozzi

PaBone said:


> Here's my Ohio archery buck from this season and a little tough to guess the score because of the width and mass is a little tricky. Give it a shot I scored it the other day.
> 
> View attachment 7314717
> View attachment 7314718


158 gross 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madkasel

Curious about this one on camera that I think survived the season (knock on wood). Watched him (on camera) grow all year.


----------



## Camodan01

Any guesses on this one I know what he scores from the taxidermist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

Couple close guesses on my Ohio buck, 156 3/8 gross. 22 1/2 inside spread and 35 inches of mass, if he had longer tines he would have been a real dandy.


----------



## Rhino91

Camodan01 said:


> Any guesses on this one I know what he scores from the taxidermist
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


172”


----------



## jrozzi

PaBone said:


> Couple close guesses on my Ohio buck, 156 3/8 gross. 22 1/2 inside spread and 35 inches of mass, if he had longer tines he would have been a real dandy.


Idk who told you 156 wasn’t a real dandy but they were lying. Heck of a deer. Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIP

2020 Cheater Bar (AKA rifle season) Nov 21st









2020 Archery Season (there is a third, shorter brow tine behind the two visible ones) - Nov 22nd


----------



## Junky Britches

elliottw said:


> I'll go!


160s


----------



## aeds151

BIP said:


> 2020 Cheater Bar (AKA rifle season) Nov 21st
> 
> View attachment 7317683
> 
> 2020 Archery Season (there is a third, shorter brow tine behind the two visible ones) - Nov 22nd
> 
> View attachment 7317684


Whats up with its face? Is he tarded or sumthin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EverestWC

BIP said:


> 2020 Cheater Bar (AKA rifle season) Nov 21st
> 
> View attachment 7317683
> 
> 2020 Archery Season (there is a third, shorter brow tine behind the two visible ones) - Nov 22nd
> 
> View attachment 7317684


Huge bucks! Where did you get em? Public or private?
160” and 178” are my guesses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camodan01

Rhino91 said:


> 172”


Taxidermist scored him at 191” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vital hit

Bow kill 8 point. I've never offically had him scored, but I am curious.


----------



## Hammer 1

Lets see how close you guys get. I had him rough scored so it's not exact but most likely within a half inch


----------



## MihajloSimsic

Hammer 1 said:


> Lets see how close you guys get. I had him rough scored so it's not exact but most likely within a half inch
> View attachment 7323744
> View attachment 7323745


wide rack with tall but narrow tines. I'm gonna guess 150"? What was his total spread?


----------



## MihajloSimsic

What do you guys think the score is on this guy? He's a typical 10. Didn't have time to score his rack. Here's another buck for reference








This one's 110" and has tines look slightly shorter. The 10-point's antlers look a touch wider.


----------



## Hammer 1

MihajloSimsic said:


> wide rack with tall but narrow tines. I'm gonna guess 150"? What was his total spread?


18 1/4


----------



## MihajloSimsic

Hammer 1 said:


> 18 1/4


In that case my guess is 115-120" because of the tall tines. I have a mature 11 point buck with that spread with odd points and a broken tine that's 110".


----------



## Hammer 1

MihajloSimsic said:


> In that case my guess is 115-120" because of the tall tines. I have a mature 11 point buck with that spread with odd points and a broken tine that's 110".


128.5


----------



## Tman21

This guy made it through the season, after being shot at by the neighbors at least twice. We've only seen him in person once, and this is the only trail cam picture we have of him.


----------



## Rhino91

Hammer 1 said:


> Lets see how close you guys get. I had him rough scored so it's not exact but most likely within a half inch
> View attachment 7323744
> View attachment 7323745


125”


----------



## W8N4NOV

iccyman001 said:


> 130 gross? I know net will be worse


I feel like he's in the 40's gross


----------



## W8N4NOV

What's his gross score?


----------



## W8N4NOV

vital hit said:


> Bow kill 8 point. I've never offically had him scored, but I am curious.



I'd say high 130's gross... 138?


----------



## Uglykidjoe

i scored him,but what would you guess?


----------



## EverestWC

Super cool rack! I’d guess 154”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason

Uglykidjoe said:


> View attachment 7347711
> View attachment 7347711
> i scored him,but what would you guess?


138

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason

W8N4NOV said:


> What's his gross score?
> 
> View attachment 7328471


147

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP

Score him


----------



## ruffjason

BOWHUNTERCOP said:


> Score him


143

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP

ruffjason said:


> 143
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


thanks for the score but 143" is well over ....I was thinking mid 120s


----------



## ruffjason

BOWHUNTERCOP said:


> thanks for the score but 143" is well over ....I was thinking mid 120s


Ur prob right. Just a guesstimate. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP

I hope you're right and I'm wrong


----------



## Garnetngold




----------



## PSJOFRN19

7


----------



## aham

elliottw said:


> I'll go!





elliottw said:


> I'll go!


I would say upper 140s


----------



## Jsbass




----------



## Jsbass

Jsbass said:


> View attachment 7352805
> View attachment 7352805


----------



## Jsbass

I’m not good at scoring deer any idea


----------



## Uglykidjoe

EverestWC said:


> Super cool rack! I’d guess 154”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just shy of 180 p&y


----------



## Uglykidjoe

ruffjason said:


> 138
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Just shy of 180 pope and young


----------



## ruffjason

Uglykidjoe said:


> Just shy of 180 pope and young


cool! Neat rack

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## LAbowhunter555

elliottw said:


> I'll go!


158 even


----------



## jrozzi

Gross score.... it’s a 6x6



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aham

162


----------



## jrozzi

158 on mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMario

no clue on how to even score looks tasty though


----------

